# Uber offers rider my SELECT vehicle for X price then pays me standard UBER X rate.



## 0183 (Feb 28, 2018)

I picked up a rider last night and the rider asked me about my Mercedes C300 and what UBER SELECT wss. I told him then he told me that when he went to select the ride on the app it told him that he could request a UBER SELECT for the same price as the UBER X. It did not give him the chance to choose UBER SELECT and pay more... After the ride I looked at the trip details and UBER paid me the standard UBER X rates. So basically UBER is using my premium vehicle to make riders happy and screwing me out of being able to get the higher rates of UBER SELECT. I called and they reimbursed me at the UBER SELECT rates but this is very shady and I wanted you to be aware of it. They do not even tell the driver this is happening I would have had no clue unless the rider told me what happened on his side. The support person told me that if I wanted to file a complaint that I would have to go to the HUB here in Portland because it is a local promo for riders.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Welcome to the Uber community my fellow ant.

Follow two rules to ensure your success :
1) your car your rules 
2) Don’t take non surge rides.

Now get back to work paxholes need you


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

How did Uber know you were going to accept the request?

Next time make them look stupid by not acceping x requests then the rider gets stuck with me in a civic.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

0183 said:


> I picked up a rider last night and the rider asked me about my Mercedes C300 and what UBER SELECT wss. I told him then he told me that when he went to select the ride on the app it told him that he could request a UBER SELECT for the same price as the UBER X. It did not give him the chance to choose UBER SELECT and pay more... After the ride I looked at the trip details and UBER paid me the standard UBER X rates. So basically UBER is using my premium vehicle to make riders happy and screwing me out of being able to get the higher rates of UBER SELECT. I called and they reimbursed me at the UBER SELECT rates but this is very shady and I wanted you to be aware of it. They do not even tell the driver this is happening I would have had no clue unless the rider told me what happened on his side. The support person told me that if I wanted to file a complaint that I would have to go to the HUB here in Portland because it is a local promo for riders.


I only offer X, so I'm not sure if I understand this.......
If you're a Select driver, don't you decide if you want to accept X pings?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> How did Uber know you were going to accept the request?
> 
> Next time make them look stupid by not acceping x requests then the rider gets stuck with me in a civic.


They can give you a 1.5x on uber x and charge passenger select price with upfront pricing. Uber will do anything and everything. Never trust uber/lyft with anything.


----------



## 0183 (Feb 28, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> I only offer X, so I'm not sure if I understand this.......
> If you're a Select driver, don't you decide if you want to accept X pings?


Yes I drive both. What I was getting at is that if uber is going to offer my select vehicle for the X price to the rider they should be paying the driver the select rate. The rider was just offered my select car at the X rate and they try to sneak that past the drivers. It is BS.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Indeed it is. And quite exploitative, especially in light of all Uber's recent claims that they've turned over a new leaf. They're secretly using your willingness to drive both X and Select to treat their customers to a free upgrade, but you don't get any credit for it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

0183 said:


> Yes I drive both. What I was getting at is that if uber is going to offer my select vehicle for the X price to the rider they should be paying the driver the select rate. The rider was just offered my select car at the X rate and they try to sneak that past the drivers. It is BS.


I get this and it's really shady that Uber is doing this.
I would be pissed to

What I don't get is how Uber can tell a pax that they can get a select vehicle. How can they be so sure you're going to accept?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

You are not wrong .


----------



## Sariandan (Feb 3, 2018)

0183, When you got the ping, was it for Select, or X?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

unPat said:


> You are not wrong .
> View attachment 209952
> View attachment 209951


OK so it seems that pax ordered x and after a select vehicle accepts it tells the pax the message in those screenshot to make pax feel special.

If that's the case I don't see it as that bad.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

0183 said:


> Yes I drive both. What I was getting at is that if uber is going to offer my select vehicle for the X price to the rider they should be paying the driver the select rate. The rider was just offered my select car at the X rate and they try to sneak that past the drivers. It is BS.


If you drive both UberX and Select, not only do I not see the problem, I see this as a benefit for Select drivers, such as myself.

It pisses me off that Uber doesn't market Select. People basically have to stumble upon it. So if what this pax saw is true, it looks like Uber is trying to encourage people to try Select by telling them they can get a Select at an X rate. Maybe more people will start to request Select in the future if Uber is doing things like this to make them aware of Select. It's not a great marketing strategy but at least it is something.

The fact that they can get Select for an X rate is YOUR fault, not Uber's.


----------



## 0183 (Feb 28, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> How did Uber know you were going to accept the request?
> 
> Next time make them look stupid by not acceping x requests then the rider gets stuck with me in a civic.


Ya the thing is I had no clue the rider was offered that or I would have. The fact that they gave me the select rate after I called and complained tells me they know this is a shady practice! Don't know how much more I can take from Uber at this point.



Sariandan said:


> 0183, When you got the ping, was it for Select, or X?


It was for X. I would have had no clue had the rider not told me. Here is a screenshot of my fare details. The fare adjustment is after I complained.



UberHammer said:


> If you drive both UberX and Select, not only do I not see the problem, I see this as a benefit for Select drivers, such as myself.
> 
> It pisses me off that Uber doesn't market Select. People basically have to stumble upon it. So if what this pax saw is true, it looks like Uber is trying to encourage people to try Select by telling them they can get a Select at an X rate. Maybe more people will start to request Select in the future if Uber is doing things like this to make them aware of Select. It's not a great marketing strategy but at least it is something.
> 
> The fact that they can get Select for an X rate is YOUR fault, not Uber's.


Hmm not sure how it is my fault that Uber offers my select car for the UberX rate... I just think if Uber is trying to do good by their drivers they should pay them the rate it would cost the customer and give the customer the discount. But thanks for telling me it is my fault. Lol.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I get this and it's really shady that Uber is doing this.
> I would be pissed to
> 
> What I don't get is how Uber can tell a pax that they can get a select vehicle. How can they be so sure you're going to accept?


If the pax hadn't told him about being offered a select ride for an X price, he wouldn't have known.

Uber is once again scheming and screwing over drivers and hoping the drivers won't realize it.

What an atrocious, unscrupulous organization.



0183 said:


> Ya the thing is I had no clue the rider was offered that or I would have. The fact that they gave me the select rate after I called and complained tells me they know this is a shady practice! Don't know how much more I can take from Uber at this point.
> 
> It was for X. I would have had no clue had the rider not told me. Here is a screenshot of my fare details. The fare adjustment is after I complained.
> 
> Hmm not sure how it is my fault that Uber offers my select car for the UberX rate... I just think if Uber is trying to do good by their drivers they should pay them the rate it would cost the customer and give the customer the discount. But thanks for telling me it is my fault. Lol.


Uber is unreal. I'm so glad you found out about this.

They will stop at nothing to go as low as possible.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Did the request come in as x or select?


----------



## Sariandan (Feb 3, 2018)

I don't think it's so much that they told the passenger that they *would* get a Select car for an X price. After 0183 accepted the X ping, *then* they told the passenger, "Hey, good news! This Select driver accepted your lower X status, so you get a free upgrade!"

So, yeah... I think it's a bit of bad marketing on Uber's part, as the passengers will begin to look for this. I remember seeing a YouTube video from a few years ago, before you could opt out of lower class pings. They were showing how a passenger can check their app for Select drivers, then select X and compare to see which ones were close by... then ping for X, likely getting a Select driver.

On the other hand, other than the poor marketing idea I don't really see where it's Uber's fault, either. 0183 has a Select vehicle and is knowingly set to accept X pings, as well. He knowingly accepted the X ping. If Uber hadn't told the passenger that they were getting a free upgrade, would there still be the brouhaha about it?


----------



## 0183 (Feb 28, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Did the request come in as x or select?


It came in as UberX see the fare details.



Sariandan said:


> I don't think it's so much that they told the passenger that they *would* get a Select car for an X price. After 0183 accepted the X ping, *then* they told the passenger, "Hey, good news! This Select driver accepted your lower X status, so you get a free upgrade!"
> 
> So, yeah... I think it's a bit of bad marketing on Uber's part, as the passengers will begin to look for this. I remember seeing a YouTube video from a few years ago, before you could opt out of lower class pings. They were showing how a passenger can check their app for Select drivers, then select X and compare to see which ones were close by... then ping for X.
> 
> On the other hand, other than the poor marketing idea I don't really see where it's Uber's fault, either. 0183 has a Select vehicle and is knowingly set to accept X pings, as well. He knowingly accepted the X ping. If Uber hadn't told the passenger that they were getting a free upgrade, would there still be the brouhaha about it?


The passenger told me that he did not have the option to choose select. It was late last night and I was probably the only car around so they gave him one option to choose from and told him he was getting the select at the normal rate. I would not care if the rider was actually given the option to choose.



0183 said:


> It came in as UberX see the fare details.
> 
> The passenger told me that he did not have the option to choose select. It was late last night and I was probably the only car around so they gave him one option to choose from and told him he was getting the select at the normal rate. I would not care if the rider was actually given the option to choose.


I think this would be a good marketing thing for Uber if they offered riders free upgrades to Select vehicles. It would really help the attitude of the drivers as well instead of being shady with everything!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

0183 said:


> The passenger told me that he did not have the option to choose select.


He was probably telling you the truth but you have to see this from Pax point of view.

He did not have the option.

Translation: he didn't see the option, he wasn't looking got the option. Had he seen the option he either wouldn't know what select was or would go with x anyway because of the price.

As long as you were in the area, I'm sure the select option was there.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

This is much ado about NOTHING. why wouldn't uber try to make the paxhole feel special telling them they got a free upgrade? These paxholes are never going to pay for select. More likely they'll downgrade to express poo.

Sorry, but you bring this on yourself by accepting x rides. No one is forcing you to.

I know for a fact this is automatic for uber. Anytime a select or lux accepts a cheap ride uber always sends them this message.

And guess what? I bet you $100 You weren't the closest vehicle either. You've got a target on your back. You will get 2.47 rides every time before the guy in the civic gets it.


----------



## 0183 (Feb 28, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> He was probably telling you the truth but you have to see this from Pax point of view.
> 
> He did not have the option.
> 
> ...


Even if the option was there Uber is marketing my vehicle for their benefit not mine. They don't give a shit about their drivers.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

0183 said:


> They don't give a shit about their drivers.


True statement.


----------



## Sariandan (Feb 3, 2018)

0183 said:


> The passenger told me that he did not have the option to choose select. It was late last night and I was probably the only car around so they gave him one option to choose from and told him he was getting the select at the normal rate. I would not care if the rider was actually given the option to choose.
> 
> I think this would be a good marketing thing for Uber if they offered riders free upgrades to Select vehicles. It would really help the attitude of the drivers as well instead of being shady with everything!


I'm a little confused. I think I may have a comprehension issue. Right now, it sounds like you're saying you didn't really have a problem with it and you think the free upgrade is a good idea.

But, you were complaining, above, because it was shady. What I'm saying is that there was probably nothing shady going on. The passenger did not have the option to choose Select (although, as Cableguynoe says, he probably just didn't see it). He put out a request for X. Uber sent a ping for X. You were set to receive both X and Select, so you received and accepted the X. AFTER you received and accepted the X, then Uber tells the passenger that he has gotten a Select car. This is not shady. This is you accepting an X ping. Regardless of whether or not Uber told the passenger he as getting a Select car, he was getting a Select car, because you accepted the X ping.

If I'm misunderstanding any of this, please let me know. Otherwise, I'm not trying to start an argument. I'm also not saying that you were wrong to ask them to give you your Select rate. I'm just trying to find out what is shady about it.

If you reserve an economy car, at Enterprise, then go there to find out that they are giving you a free upgrade to full size because they don't actually have anything else in stock, do you accept the free upgrade, or insist that you will pay the difference, because it's shady if you don't?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

0183 said:


> Hmm not sure how it is my fault that Uber offers my select car for the UberX rate... I just think if Uber is trying to do good by their drivers they should pay them the rate it would cost the customer and give the customer the discount. But thanks for telling me it is my fault. Lol.


If you aren't willing to do UberX fares, then go into your Trip Preferences in your Uber app and turn off UberX requests. As long as you have UberX checked, then it's your fault Uber is sending you UberX requests.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> He was probably telling you the truth but you have to see this from Pax point of view.
> 
> He did not have the option.
> 
> ...


Uber's whole business is to charge the passenger as much as possible and pay the driver as little as possible. Uber has done questionable thing in the past and still does the same thing. Maybe Travis is gone but it's the same cunning board. They just have to make the passenger agree to a price and they know which ant to mess with.
They can send Select to X , XL to X and Uber X to pool.
My select ping has gone down by 2/3 after upfront pricing. Either do X or stay online for select all day. They can manage you like they want.

Uber has paid me X rates on a select ping. After calling them they said The system recognized it as a X.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

0183 said:


> I think this would be a good marketing thing for Uber if they offered riders free upgrades to Select vehicles. It would really help the attitude of the drivers as well instead of being shady with everything!


Or at least opens the eyes of customers there are higher levels of cars. Some still don't know there is a higher than x.

I did a lux suv a few days ago and they thought uber got rid of xl since they couldn't find it as they moved XL to the 3rd page to make room for express cesspool


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Caught them and this was their lame excuse .


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> OK so it seems that pax ordered x and after a select vehicle accepts it tells the pax the message in those screenshot to make pax feel special.


I think you're right. I believe that is exactly what happened here.
Pity the poor X driver who shows up the next time to pick up this now-spoiled pax who doesn't get the same treatment he now expects.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

You can deny the upgrade by canceling the X ride.


----------



## 0183 (Feb 28, 2018)

nickd8775 said:


> You can deny the upgrade by canceling the X ride.


I could have if I had know what was going on but I was not made aware till I picked the passenger up and he told me what his app showed.



unPat said:


> View attachment 209981
> 
> 
> View attachment 209982
> ...


Wow and they lie to you in the ticket. Such horse shit. I bet they told you when you told them this was wrong that "they are documenting your feedback and that it is very important to Uber..." that is what they have told me every time I have called to complain about anything. Then it goes no where. Just the the 1.x surge/boost. Support told me that "I can pretend that the 1 is not there... lol I am pretty sure 1.5 x 5 is not the same as .5 x 5. This company is the epitome of shady.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

I just can't take anyone serious who thinks a C class or 3 series BMW is a premium vehicle.....



unPat said:


> You are not wrong .
> View attachment 209952
> View attachment 209951


Oh god, they're letting VW tiguans do select now?


----------



## 0183 (Feb 28, 2018)

FXService said:


> I just can't take anyone serious who thinks a C class or 3 series BMW is a premium vehicle.....
> 
> Oh god, they're letting VW tiguans do select now?


Lol I think the C300 is pretty nice. But I also have never owned anything this expensive before. I was told that people would think I am a rich snob for owning a Mercedes. Maybe you should get one... sounds like you may fall in that category. Lol


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

0183 said:


> Lol I think the C300 is pretty nice. But I also have never owned anything this expensive before. I was told that people would think I am a rich snob for owning a Mercedes. Maybe you should get one... sounds like you may fall in that category. Lol


Go test drive or even just sit in an E class and you'll see the difference. It's the next step up and also a huge price point jump. But you'll see why. 
Honestly the only people who think C classes and 3 series are premium vehicles are people who haven't been around many "luxury cars." They're basically just economy cars with a slightly more sophisticated drivetrain and slightly better interior appointments. But the seat design is still subpar, back seat is cramped as hell, leather quality is comparable to mid trim Toyotas and Hondas. Ride quality is no better than your top trim mid-sized economy brand sedan. Basically you're paying for the badge. And this goes for all the luxury brands' entry level vehicles.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

0183 said:


> Ya the thing is I had no clue the rider was offered that or I would have. The fact that they gave me the select rate after I called and complained tells me they know this is a shady practice! Don't know how much more I can take from Uber at this point.
> 
> It was for X. I would have had no clue had the rider not told me. Here is a screenshot of my fare details. The fare adjustment is after I complained.
> 
> Hmm not sure how it is my fault that Uber offers my select car for the UberX rate... I just think if Uber is trying to do good by their drivers they should pay them the rate it would cost the customer and give the customer the discount. But thanks for telling me it is my fault. Lol.


Might be a good time to contact all major Youtubers.. Harry The Ride Share Guy, Uberman, and The Rideshare Professor. They will get this front and center. Also might not be a bad thing to take to your local news. This is ripping drivers off hands down. I was thinking about upgrading to a Select vehicle in the next year. This just made my mind up not to do it.

This could spell yet another Class Action for Uber if people can verify this. Maybe start asking your PAX if u can see their end screenshot for the ride and start photographing these to build a case.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Let me get it straight:
The rider requested UberX, the driver accepted UberX on his Select vehicle, because he has that option open, then Uber lets the rider know, that he is getting a Select vehicle for the price of UberX.
Pays the driver for X, of course, because the driver accepted it as X.
Where is the problem here?
I often open Select option on my Black/SUV vehicle, and if I accept a Select ride, that's exactly what I am paid for. 
I don't really care, if they let the rider know, that he/she is getting Black for the price of Select, if that's what they ordered, and I accepted.
If you only want to accept select, turn the damn X off. It's that simple.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Zebonkey said:


> Let me get it straight:
> The rider requested UberX, the driver accepted UberX on his Select vehicle, because he has that option open, then Uber lets the rider know, that he is getting a Select vehicle for the price of UberX.
> Pays the driver for X, of course, because the driver accepted it as X.
> Where is the problem here?
> ...


Exactly!

If Uber were being honest, they would text the pax after they ordered an X and got matched to a Select driver accepting X requests "LOL! Some idiot Select driver accepted your X request. HFS!!!! The guy is running his BMW into the ground for X rates. His loss is your gain. Enjoy your X ride! LOL!!!!"


----------



## 0183 (Feb 28, 2018)

Zebonkey said:


> Let me get it straight:
> The rider requested UberX, the driver accepted UberX on his Select vehicle, because he has that option open, then Uber lets the rider know, that he is getting a Select vehicle for the price of UberX.
> Pays the driver for X, of course, because the driver accepted it as X.
> Where is the problem here?
> ...


Support specifically told me that this is a promo that the local hub has going on my area. That if I had issues with it I should go talk to them. The app asked the rider if they wanted a select car for the same rate. So yes I accept UberX rides but would prefer to get select if I can and when that is not offered because of some local promo the least Uber could do is offer me the same promo and pay me the select rate.



UberHammer said:


> Exactly!
> 
> If Uber were being honest, they would text the pax after they ordered an X and got matched to a Select driver accepting X requests "LOL! Some idiot Select driver accepted your X request. HFS!!!! The guy is running his BMW into the ground for X rates. His loss is your gain. Enjoy your X ride! LOL!!!!"


If you actually read the post... I do not own a BMW lol. If I just drove for select I would maybe get one ride per week.



FXService said:


> Go test drive or even just sit in an E class and you'll see the difference. It's the next step up and also a huge price point jump. But you'll see why.
> Honestly the only people who think C classes and 3 series are premium vehicles are people who haven't been around many "luxury cars." They're basically just economy cars with a slightly more sophisticated drivetrain and slightly better interior appointments. But the seat design is still subpar, back seat is cramped as hell, leather quality is comparable to mid trim Toyotas and Hondas. Ride quality is no better than your top trim mid-sized economy brand sedan. Basically you're paying for the badge. And this goes for all the luxury brands' entry level vehicles.


I cannot afford an E class. I know they are nicer because they cost much more. You should send your feedback to Uber. They are the ones that classify my car as premium/select not me. I think it is nice but I know there are much more premium cars out there. 38k was all I could swing right now supporting my daughter and stay at home wife and only having so many hours to drive after I get off work. Thx for the clarification though.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

unPat said:


> You are not wrong .
> View attachment 209952
> View attachment 209951


I kind of like this for Select as it is marketing Select. Thats better than burying Select like they did in Altanta .

At least pax know that the vehicle theyre getting is a premium vehicle and would normally cost more. That may make them consider order Select in the future. It also makes it appear like they were selected for an upgrade as a teaser rather than the truth: that Select drivers routinely accept X request.

Id rather the system in this screen shot then for pax to know that Select drivers are accepting X requests.

I wish they would change the wording though. It should make it seem like they been given a teaser upgrade "You've been upgraded to try an UberSelect vehicle!"



FXService said:


> I just can't take anyone serious who thinks a C class or 3 series BMW is a premium vehicle.....
> 
> Oh god, they're letting VW tiguans do select now?


In Texas just about any car over 2017 can do Select. Doesnt even need leather. They dont market Select as luxury in Dallad though, they market it as "A step above everyday."


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

0183 said:


> If you actually read the post... I do not own a BMW lol. If I just drove for select I would maybe get one ride per week.


I drive Select only. I get 10 to 15 rides per week.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I kind of like this for Select as it is marketing Select. Thats better than burying Select like they did in Altanta .
> 
> At least pax know that the vehicle theyre getting is a premium vehicle and would normally cost more. That may make them consider order Select in the future. It also makes it appear like they were selected for an upgrade as a teaser rather than the truth: that Select driv


Uber gave me X ping and passenger told me they ordered Select. It shows as X on my app and Uber select on passenger.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

0183 said:


> Yes I drive both. What I was getting at is that if uber is going to offer my select vehicle for the X price to the rider they should be paying the driver the select rate. The rider was just offered my select car at the X rate and they try to sneak that past the drivers. It is BS.


If you accepted a Base X ride....you offered the passenger your Select car at that rate.



0183 said:


> Ya the thing is I had no clue the rider was offered that or I would have. The fact that they gave me the select rate after I called and complained tells me they know this is a shady practice! Don't know how much more I can take from Uber at this point.
> 
> It was for X. I would have had no clue had the rider not told me. Here is a screenshot of my fare details. The fare adjustment is after I complained.
> 
> Hmm not sure how it is my fault that Uber offers my select car for the UberX rate... I just think if Uber is trying to do good by their drivers they should pay them the rate it would cost the customer and give the customer the discount. But thanks for telling me it is my fault. Lol.


Uber did not offer your Select car for X rates, you did. Uber simply told passenger that they were matched with a Select car, because driver chose to do X rates for their Select car.



Julescase said:


> If the pax hadn't told him about being offered a select ride for an X price, he wouldn't have known.
> 
> Uber is once again scheming and screwing over drivers and hoping the drivers won't realize it.
> 
> ...


Incorrect. Uber told passenger *after* the fact. This is actually a good thing (imo) for Select drivers. Give passenger a taste of a nicer car here and there...maybe they will then order Select more often. Personally, I don't offer my Select ride for X rates, however.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Ok so get this I took wifey out last night the normal alcohol and food fest we ordered our first Uber at 9:00pm or so uber X and a Saab showed up to take us on out $10 ride that the driver got maybe $6 for it was a very nice car then at 1:00am I ordered a ride home and a freaking Yukon XL showed up it was massive clean with leather this ride also cost $10. How the F. Could anyone make money with these 2 vehicles doing X is beyond me. I did tip them each $5. Mind you no surge and the town was very busy all the bars restaurants were crazy busy. My only answer is to many drivers.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

0183 said:


> Support specifically told me that this is a promo that the local hub has going on my area. That if I had issues with it I should go talk to them. *The app asked the rider if they wanted a select car for the same rate. *So yes I accept UberX rides but would prefer to get select if I can and when that is not offered because of some local promo the least Uber could do is offer me the same promo and pay me the select rate.
> 
> If you actually read the post... I do not own a BMW lol. If I just drove for select I would maybe get one ride per week.
> 
> I cannot afford an E class. I know they are nicer because they cost much more. You should send your feedback to Uber. They are the ones that classify my car as premium/select not me. I think it is nice but I know there are much more premium cars out there. 38k was all I could swing right now supporting my daughter and stay at home wife and only having so many hours to drive after I get off work. Thx for the clarification though.


Nope and nope...the App asked you if you want to do X trips. Then you said yes, and Uber let the passenger know you accepted their X request. If you want to do more Select trips, don't tie your Select car up with X trips...


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Might be a good time to contact all major Youtubers.. Harry The Ride Share Guy, Uberman, and The Rideshare Professor. They will get this front and center. Also might not be a bad thing to take to your local news. This is ripping drivers off hands down. I was thinking about upgrading to a Select vehicle in the next year. This just made my mind up not to do it.
> 
> This could spell yet another Class Action for Uber if people can verify this. Maybe start asking your PAX if u can see their end screenshot for the ride and start photographing these to build a case.


The "major Youtubers" are a bunch of sellouts, who get most of their income from referrals and the rest from Youtube.

Those sellouts do little to no driving themselves.

Every uber/lyft referral they sign up adds more drivers to the streets, which takes money out of the pockets of the current drivers, and helps uber/lyft continue to exploit their drivers.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

FXService said:


> I just can't take anyone serious who thinks a C class or 3 series BMW is a premium vehicle.....
> 
> Oh god, they're letting VW tiguans do select now?


Select is _Entry Level_ premium. Pretty much the price of a Taxi. Black, as you know, is where real luxury happens. My Lincoln MKZ makes a decent Select ride...it is not a Black car, even though Uber lists it as such.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

unPat said:


> Uber gave me X ping and passenger told me they ordered Select. It shows as X on my app and Uber select on passenger.


That's flat out theft by uber.


----------



## Mapnik (Sep 4, 2016)

0183 said:


> I picked up a rider last night and the rider asked me about my Mercedes C300 and what UBER SELECT wss. I told him then he told me that when he went to select the ride on the app it told him that he could request a UBER SELECT for the same price as the UBER X. It did not give him the chance to choose UBER SELECT and pay more... After the ride I looked at the trip details and UBER paid me the standard UBER X rates. So basically UBER is using my premium vehicle to make riders happy and screwing me out of being able to get the higher rates of UBER SELECT. I called and they reimbursed me at the UBER SELECT rates but this is very shady and I wanted you to be aware of it. They do not even tell the driver this is happening I would have had no clue unless the rider told me what happened on his side. The support person told me that if I wanted to file a complaint that I would have to go to the HUB here in Portland because it is a local promo for riders.


That is absolutely precious....

Uber thought, hey, we offered him X and he took it, so why not? And if you didn't take it, they just keep pinging Select drivers until they hook one.

Same exact principle as charging pax "upfront" at 2.0x and offering the driver 1.4x on the back-end... you accepted, so why the hell not?

We all know Select drivers take X trips, but now that you mention this, it seems only logical that they would do this to you... and good luck fighting it.

*Suggestion: Anytime you accept an X trip with your Select vehicle, immediately check the waybill and see what the pax ordered. Once the trip is over, you won't see the waybill again, so you have to look before you make the pickup.*


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Mapnik said:


> That is absolutely precious....
> 
> Uber thought, hey, we offered him X and he took it, so why not? And if you didn't take it, they just keep pinging Select drivers until they hook one.
> 
> ...


You can always see the waybill but I guess it goes away after the trip ends as I cannot find anything lux after my last trip on the waybill


----------



## Freshout75 (Feb 20, 2018)

A pax will get that text Every time a select driver accepts an X. Lyft does the same thing.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

0183 said:


> I picked up a rider last night and the rider asked me about my Mercedes C300 and what UBER SELECT wss. I told him then he told me that when he went to select the ride on the app it told him that he could request a UBER SELECT for the same price as the UBER X. It did not give him the chance to choose UBER SELECT and pay more... After the ride I looked at the trip details and UBER paid me the standard UBER X rates. So basically UBER is using my premium vehicle to make riders happy and screwing me out of being able to get the higher rates of UBER SELECT. I called and they reimbursed me at the UBER SELECT rates but this is very shady and I wanted you to be aware of it. They do not even tell the driver this is happening I would have had no clue unless the rider told me what happened on his side. The support person told me that if I wanted to file a complaint that I would have to go to the HUB here in Portland because it is a local promo for riders.


Ask Uber to create one account for Select and one account for X. That way if they send a X ride to your select profile they will need to make you whole by paying you the full select fare.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

FXService said:


> I just can't take anyone serious who thinks a C class or 3 series BMW is a premium vehicle.....
> 
> Oh god, they're letting VW tiguans do select now?


Bro. It has leather seats and as long as you are under 64 inches tall, it is comfortable. Lol. My 2016 Honda Accord with better custom leather qualifies as a premium more than those cars. SMH. Space doesn't mean anything I guess.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

0183 said:


> I picked up a rider last night and the rider asked me about my Mercedes C300 and what UBER SELECT wss. I told him then he told me that when he went to select the ride on the app it told him that he could request a UBER SELECT for the same price as the UBER X. It did not give him the chance to choose UBER SELECT and pay more... After the ride I looked at the trip details and UBER paid me the standard UBER X rates. So basically UBER is using my premium vehicle to make riders happy and screwing me out of being able to get the higher rates of UBER SELECT. I called and they reimbursed me at the UBER SELECT rates but this is very shady and I wanted you to be aware of it. They do not even tell the driver this is happening I would have had no clue unless the rider told me what happened on his side. The support person told me that if I wanted to file a complaint that I would have to go to the HUB here in Portland because it is a local promo for riders.


 This is happening in Denver too. It's not a "local" promo as they put it. People can agree or disagree with it but either way it is Shady. If they want to be a trusted company that's actually taking the proper steps and measures to fix their tarnished image, they need to act accordingly.

Think in terms of the uber X/XL drivers. PAX orders an X hoping the driver will allow them to squeeze more people in and they just so happen to get a minivan. The driver ups the trip to XL rates. The passenger argues that he was open to accept trips on x and he accepted the trip as an X request. so he should take the trip at X rates. Yes I know it's a little bit different because of the laws and number of seats. However in regards to OP being a select driver and accepting X requests, it's the same for XL drivers. XL drivers run X as well.h What If Uber was promoting XL Vehicles for X rates? I bet a lot more drivers would be outraged. For some reason, since it's select, I feel drivers are being dismissive


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> This is happening in Denver too. It's not a "local" promo as they put it. People can agree or disagree with it but either way it is Shady. If they want to be a trusted company that's actually taking the proper steps and measures to fix their tarnished image, they need to act accordingly.
> 
> Think in terms of the uber X/XL drivers. PAX orders an X hoping the driver will allow them to squeeze more people in and they just so happen to get a minivan. The driver ups the trip to XL rates. The passenger argues that he was open to accept trips on x and he accepted the trip as an X request. so he should take the trip at X rates. Yes I know it's a little bit different because of the laws and number of seats. However in regards to OP being a select driver and accepting X requests, it's the same for XL drivers. XL drivers run X as well.h What If Uber was promoting XL Vehicles for X rates? I bet a lot more drivers would be outraged. For some reason, since it's select, I feel drivers are being dismissive


Uber did not _Offer_ passenger a Select car. OP did...period. Uber simply let passenger know that a Select car was picking them up. After the fact. The request/acceptance for an X ride already occurred.



REX HAVOC said:


> Ask Uber to create one account for Select and one account for X. That way if they send a X ride to your select profile they will need to make you whole by paying you the full select fare.


Select is a separate account. We can turn off X/Pool trips. OP wanted an X trip. Uber let passenger know they were getting a Select car, because OP accepted an X trip.



Wardell Curry said:


> Bro. It has leather seats and as long as you are under 64 inches tall, it is comfortable. Lol. My 2016 Honda Accord with better custom leather qualifies as a premium more than those cars. SMH. Space doesn't mean anything I guess.


A Honda Accord is a nice car definitely. Passengers don't see the name 'Honda' as luxury, however. Is what it is...


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

0183 said:


> Even if the option was there Uber is marketing my vehicle for their benefit not mine. They don't give a shit about their drivers.


Well I agree that Uber doesn't give a sh*t about the drivers... You actually "marketed your (select) vehicle for base UberX rates NOT Uber. 
You have a choice to not accept UberX pings. You chose to accept the UberX rate and now your crying about YOUR own decision. Any time a pax requests an UberX there's always a decent chance they'll get a higher vehicle class, because that's what you choose NOT them.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

0183 said:


> Ya the thing is I had no clue the rider was offered that or I would have. The fact that they gave me the select rate after I called and complained tells me they know this is a shady practice! Don't know how much more I can take from Uber at this point.
> 
> It was for X. I would have had no clue had the rider not told me. Here is a screenshot of my fare details. The fare adjustment is after I complained.
> 
> Hmm not sure how it is my fault that Uber offers my select car for the UberX rate... I just think if Uber is trying to do good by their drivers they should pay them the rate it would cost the customer and give the customer the discount. But thanks for telling me it is my fault. Lol.


It came in as x, you accepted it as x and you're complaining you got paid as x.

The rider was already getting select at x prices because YOU accepted that. Uber just chose to take the credit for it.

If you have a problem with that, don't accept x trips.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> This is happening in Denver too. It's not a "local" promo as they put it. People can agree or disagree with it but either way it is Shady. If they want to be a trusted company that's actually taking the proper steps and measures to fix their tarnished image, they need to act accordingly.
> 
> Think in terms of the uber X/XL drivers. PAX orders an X hoping the driver will allow them to squeeze more people in and they just so happen to get a minivan. The driver ups the trip to XL rates. The passenger argues that he was open to accept trips on x and he accepted the trip as an X request. so he should take the trip at X rates. Yes I know it's a little bit different because of the laws and number of seats. However in regards to OP being a select driver and accepting X requests, it's the same for XL drivers. XL drivers run X as well.h What If Uber was promoting XL Vehicles for X rates? I bet a lot more drivers would be outraged. For some reason, since it's select, I feel drivers are being dismissive


I wouldn't mind if Uber bragged about providing a free XL upgrade as long as they tell the pax that they still have to pay XL rates for more than 4 pax, or if Uber pays the driver for it.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

"I picked up a rider last night and the rider asked me about my Mercedes C300"

That's a problem. You shouldn't be ubering in that.



FXService said:


> I just can't take anyone serious who thinks a C class or 3 series BMW is a premium vehicle.....


I know. So many, ugh, poor people around here. I wouldn't be caught dead in any BMW less than a 7 series or an M. And to be honest ever since I met a guy who had an E-class and only made about $150k/year I realized it's basically the poor man's luxury brand, so I just won't get into any of them, even AMG. Can you imagine if your daughter came home with a guy and he was driving a 3 series? Gee, she might as well pick up the guy holding cardboard on the highway on ramp.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> The "major Youtubers" are a bunch of sellouts, who get most of their income from referrals and the rest from Youtube.
> 
> Those sellouts do little to no driving themselves.
> 
> Every uber/lyft referral they sign up adds more drivers to the streets, which takes money out of the pockets of the current drivers, and helps uber/lyft continue to exploit their drivers.


100+ Percent THIS!

It's disgusting!

As a driver the very last thing I'm doing is referring other drivers, and any driver who is is shooting their own income in the foot. Anyone referring other drivers for the bonus is telling you up front they don't give a shi"f"t about you as a driver since they're putting more drivers on the road reducing your income while increasing their own in a short sighted manner. The only way that pays off is if they're not driving.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> 100+ Percent THIS!
> 
> It's disgusting!
> 
> As a driver the very last thing I'm doing is referring other drivers, and any driver who is is shooting their own income in the foot. Anyone referring other drivers for the bonus is telling you up front they don't give a shi"f"t about you as a driver since they're putting more drivers on the road reducing your income while increasing their own in a short sided manner. The only way that pays off is if they're not driving.


Youtube has several of those clowns such as The Apptrepeneur (listening to that guy's whiny voice for more than 2 seconds should be classified as torture) who go on and on about how uber's screwing drivers this way and that way, and yet they tell you to click their links to sign up to drive for the very same company they just got through bashing.

Some people have so little shame they'll lower themselves for a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## druberbuber (Jan 29, 2017)

In your options menu you have to check off if it’s x or select. If you have both selected then you will get x pings. Uber sees that you have x (selected) then it will match you with a rider but tell the rider they are getting an upgrade for free at your error of having x selected in your settings. It’s the same as select and black. Happens all the time


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

hulksmash said:


> I wouldn't mind if Uber bragged about providing a free XL upgrade as long as they tell the pax that they still have to pay XL rates for more than 4 pax, or if Uber pays the driver for it.


 Right! That's my point. They are marketing his car but they are not paying him


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Right! That's my point. They are marketing his car but they are not paying him


True, but *maybe* it pays off long term. I've picked up several pax doing X state that they had no idea what Select was until they saw the notification, and asked what that was all about. They all said in the future they'd choose Select because of some of the bad rides they'd gotten with X. I noticed this is almost exclusively older people.

Now, why would I take an X pax when I can do Select ? In our market, there's not a huge demand for Select. I can almost always get a Select fare when I have patience to wait, and I'm driving just for that purpose. A 20 min wait will eventually produce a $60(minimum), 40 minute ride from the burbs to the airport. I can then decide if I hang out in the queue, or head back into the city, depending on incoming flights, numbers in the queue, what I can see as Select cars in the queue, Surges, etc.

I'll also do X with DF set for my commute downtown, or heading home to minimize dead miles. When I'm combining X and Select, I'm making (After deducting expenses) about $18/hour. Select/Premier/Lux nets around $45. X is about $7. From the tax side, you can't write off commuting miles, but you can write off your rideshare miles.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> This is happening in Denver too. It's not a "local" promo as they put it. People can agree or disagree with it but either way it is Shady. If they want to be a trusted company that's actually taking the proper steps and measures to fix their tarnished image, they need to act accordingly.
> 
> Think in terms of the uber X/XL drivers. PAX orders an X hoping the driver will allow them to squeeze more people in and they just so happen to get a minivan. The driver ups the trip to XL rates. The passenger argues that he was open to accept trips on x and he accepted the trip as an X request. so he should take the trip at X rates. Yes I know it's a little bit different because of the laws and number of seats. However in regards to OP being a select driver and accepting X requests, it's the same for XL drivers. XL drivers run X as well.h What If Uber was promoting XL Vehicles for X rates? I bet a lot more drivers would be outraged. For some reason, since it's select, I feel drivers are being dismissive


So if you get upgraded to a better car at enterprise or business class on your next flight for the same pricr, you wouldn't accept it because it's shady?

It's because either no x cars are available or more likely the driver accepted the x request. Either way all the power is in the driver accepting the request there is nothing shady about this as all they are doing is notifying the customer got an upgrade that always makes the customer feel good in addition to exposure to higher cars for the future


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

Through all of this though, I do wonder why Uber doesn’t market Select more directly. It’s almost like an afterthought on the rider App, when both Uber and the driver benefit from Select. Ah, that’s it - Don’t want to do anything that benefits drivers.....Lyft makes Premier and Lux obvious on opening the rider App.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

sirius black said:


> Through all of this though, I do wonder why Uber doesn't market Select more directly. It's almost like an afterthought on the rider App, when both Uber and the driver benefit from Select. Ah, that's it - Don't want to do anything that benefits drivers.....Lyft makes Premier and Lux obvious on opening the rider App.


If only they didn't spend all that money on earning and chilling commercials lol


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Right! That's my point. They are marketing his car but they are not paying him


Sorry but the OP is the one who's "marketing" his car. If he doesn't wanna do X rides then no one's forcing him to accept them. And anytime a pax requests an UberX theres always a good possibility they get a higher class vehicle, regardless of whether or not Uber is actively offering it to them. If you drive a vehicle that's eligible for a higher class and you chose to accept an UberX ride, don't cry about it later.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

sirius black said:


> True, but *maybe* it pays off long term. I've picked up several pax doing X state that they had no idea what Select was until they saw the notification, and asked what that was all about. They all said in the future they'd choose Select because of some of the bad rides they'd gotten with X. I noticed this is almost exclusively older people.
> 
> Now, why would I take an X pax when I can do Select ? In our market, there's not a huge demand for Select. I can almost always get a Select fare when I have patience to wait, and I'm driving just for that purpose. A 20 min wait will eventually produce a $60(minimum), 40 minute ride from the burbs to the airport. I can then decide if I hang out in the queue, or head back into the city, depending on incoming flights, numbers in the queue, what I can see as Select cars in the queue, Surges, etc.
> 
> I'll also do X with DF set for my commute downtown, or heading home to minimize dead miles. When I'm combining X and Select, I'm making (After deducting expenses) about $18/hour. Select/Premier/Lux nets around $45. X is about $7. From the tax side, you can't write off commuting miles, but you can write off your rideshare miles.


Right I understand that. I used to only have Select. That's all I did. I could not even get X requests and I did great. As soon as the app changed last year, they added X back in. While I can check whatever platform I want to drive, it's up to Uber to send the request. I have got 1 Select request in town in 9 months. I will only do X when it's surging, otherwise I run Lyft. I will only run Lyft if it's priming or an airport run. Occasionally if it's crazy slow I'll take any Lyft base rate fare. I have a 4Runner. so I can't do Lyft Premier or Lux. I have to be careful with my runs with my gas mileage. I typically Target concerts sporting events bar close and I'll run my Uber select from our airport because it's 26 miles from town. However we've had problems with Uber black getting bored and coming down to our platform scamming our Q resulting in ridiculously long waits. I understand everything you're saying and I completely agree but ultimately it's not up to us to make it flow that smoothly. I personally never had an x passenger say they're going to switch to select. I have an X passenger using it to beat the X surge and it's always a disaster. On the flip side, I've had a lot of UberBlack passengers switch from black to select but I only tend to get a select ride after waiting hours in the queue at the Airport. Ive been doing this for 3 years and had a 4.96 until a month ago now it's 4.92. So it's not like my passengers are continuously complaining about me it. There's no reason to not send me the requests. It's just Uber games. 


Kodyhead said:


> So if you get upgraded to a better car at enterprise or business class on your next flight for the same pricr, you wouldn't accept it because it's shady?
> 
> It's because either no x cars are available or more likely the driver accepted the x request. Either way all the power is in the driver accepting the request there is nothing shady about this as all they are doing is notifying the customer got an upgrade that always makes the customer feel good in addition to exposure to higher cars for the future


No, that's not what I'm saying. I'm not blaming the passenger. It's not their fault whatsoever. However, if a company is using my private jet and giving free upgrades, without paying me for those upgrades, yeah I would have a problem. This is our vehicle and there are rates set in our contract. They are not honoring those rates per our agreement 


chitown73 said:


> Sorry but the OP is the one who's "marketing" his car. If he doesn't wanna do X rides then no one's forcing him to accept them. And anytime a pax requests an UberX theres always a good possibility they get a higher class vehicle, regardless of whether or not Uber is actively offering it to them. If you drive a vehicle that's eligible for a higher class and you chose to accept an UberX ride, don't cry about it later.


Well that's fine, as long as Uber is upfront and honest and lets us know they're using these business tactics. If we know this is going on, as much as apparently it is, then we have the proper knowledge to decide if we want to gamble with accepting an X or not but when we have no idea this is going on, that's a completely different story. we have never been informed of this business tactic to be able to decide if we want to accept an X trip on a free upgrade

Bottom line is they are breaking the agreement. We all have set rates within our agreement for the different platforms we drive and they are not paying according to our agreement. If a passenger takes a select ride regardless of their agreed upon price with Uber, it is Uber's responsibility to pay the driver according to the agreement. This is a breach of contract


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Right I understand that. I used to only have Select. That's all I did. I could not even get X requests and I did great. As soon as the app changed last year, they added X back in. While I can check whatever platform I want to drive, it's up to Uber to send the request. I have got 1 Select request in town in 9 months. I will only do X when it's surging, otherwise I run Lyft. I will only run Lyft if it's priming or an airport run. Occasionally if it's crazy slow I'll take any Lyft base rate fare. I have a 4Runner. so I can't do Lyft Premier or Lux. I have to be careful with my runs with my gas mileage. I typically Target concerts sporting events bar close and I'll run my Uber select from our airport because it's 26 miles from town. However we've had problems with Uber black getting bored and coming down to our platform scamming our Q resulting in ridiculously long waits. I understand everything you're saying and I completely agree but ultimately it's not up to us to make it flow that smoothly. I personally never had an x passenger say they're going to switch to select. I have an X passenger using it to beat the X surge and it's always a disaster. On the flip side, I've had a lot of UberBlack passengers switch from black to select but I only tend to get a select ride after waiting hours in the queue at the Airport. Ive been doing this for 3 years and had a 4.96 until a month ago now it's 4.92. So it's not like my passengers are continuously complaining about me it. There's no reason to not send me the requests. It's just Uber games.
> 
> No, that's not what I'm saying. I'm not blaming the passenger. It's not their fault whatsoever. However, if a company is using my private jet and giving free upgrades, without paying me for those upgrades, yeah I would have a problem. This is our vehicle and there are rates set in our contract. They are not honoring those rates per our agreement
> 
> ...


Someone is confused here me or you lol may be I missed it but uber isn't charging more for the upgrade so why should they pay you XL or lux rates when the customer is paying x?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Someone is confused here me or you lol may be I missed it but uber isn't charging more for the upgrade so why should they pay you XL or lux rates when the customer is paying x?


 no they are not charging the passenger. You are right. However, Uber said they're giving them a free upgrade to SELECT. The key term is Select. the term Select is being marketed. We are paid a certain higher rate for Select and that rate is in our contract. It's not up to them 2 Market our platform and our vehicle at cheaper rates. Well they can, but they have to eat that cost. They can't cost us our money that we would typically be making without our knowledge and consent. In addition, Who's to say they're not going to start charging the passengers and us have no idea? They're just going to try to convince us all that the select demand is lower than normal while they pocket all the money? I'm not saying this will happen but with everything else that's happened, why would we NOT think that COULD happen? Either way it's a breach of contract.


----------



## Sariandan (Feb 3, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> They can't cost us our money that we would typically be making without our knowledge and consent.


Knowledge and consent.... the OP was open for X pings and accepted one. Plain and simple. He (or she) knew what he (or she) was doing when the X ping was accepted. There is no debate about this.



 "Daisey77 said:


> Either way it's a breach of contract.


Can you show me, in your contract, where they have to pay you a Select rate when you accept an X ping? Just curious.

Now, if the passenger had asked for Select and Uber sent it out as X... that would be shady, a breach, etc....


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

I get what Daisey77 is saying(I think...). It’s kind of iffy, maybe slightly shady for Uber to “up sell” a ride that doesn’t really deserve it. Pax ordered X, Driver accepted X, done. Uber doesn’t tell them about the free “upgrade” until after the driver accepts the X ping. Not sure that’s a breach of contract. Now, let me add some fuel to the fire...
Last week, I accepted a ping on my way to the office. Didn’t notice until after the ride that it wasn’t Select. Could have sworn I clicked off X. I blamed myself, until..... Two days later, I KNOW I had only Select chosen because I double checked. Accepted a Select ping, drove, and while I’m dropping off I got a X ping. I’m still trying to figure out how it switched X back on. Didn’t accept. Then when I checked, My Select ride was at X rate. Now *that’s* a breach of contract, and I’ve gotten nothing but ignorance from support. I also have no screen shots to prove it. So, my waybills are now getting snapped and saved. First thing I do before I start driving to a pickup. Can not trust them for anything.


----------



## Sariandan (Feb 3, 2018)

*That* definitely would qualify.

Are you on Android, or iPhone? If Android, and you use Mystro, check to see if there is a setting it may be changing.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

I’m on Android. I don’t use Mystro - I don’t usually need to worry about figuring out what to accept or turn on/off. I’m usually sitting still when I get pinged. I thought something was up when the Pax commented on how relieved he was when I took the ride because the next driver was 28 minutes out.

Apologies for the thread hijack.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Sariandan said:


> Now, if the passenger had asked for Select and Uber sent it out as X... that would be shady, a breach, etc....


And this is exactly my fear of what's going to happen. Who's to say they're not doing this "Free upgrade" promo as a little tester or pilot program. Sorry but I don't trust a damn thing they do. nothing is to benefit the driver or passenger. Everything is for their own gain and after this stuff I seen happen, sorry I don't trust ANYTHING!!


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Sariandan said:


> Knowledge and consent.... the OP was open for X pings and accepted one. Plain and simple. He (or she) knew what he (or she) was doing when the X ping was accepted. There is no debate about this.


Yeah sure there is no debate about that, but that's not the point the OP is successfully making against Uber here.

The point the OP is successfully making is that Uber is essentially promoting itself to riders with free upgrades at the expense of select drivers like him/her. Frankly none of us knows exactly what happened in this particular instance in terms of what Uber actually did here.

For all we know Uber intentionally selected the closest select driver and forwarded the ping to that driver instead of a hundred and one uberx drivers in between the rider and that select vehicle just to give that rider the impression of a free upgrade, without properly compensating the select driver for that service. If uber did that without compensating the select driver with a select fare then they've committed fraud against that driver.

And I'll reiterate here none of us, you, me, or the op know whether or not Uber did that, but given their past transgressions against drivers is it really so difficult to believe that they may just have done so? Are you really willing to give Uber that free a pass on this?

If Uber, or Lyft, or any other rideshare platform is promoting a free upgrade to riders than they're acknowledging the actual increased cost of providing that vehicle normally and they need to compensate the driver for the cost of that upgrade.

It's not fair to ask select drivers, or any driver for that matter to cover the cost of their promotions to their riders given the low rates they're paying, and the fact they have no skin in the game when it comes to the actual investment costs of owning and operating the vehicles they're pimping out at artificially reduced rates.


----------



## Sariandan (Feb 3, 2018)

What we DO know is that OP was intentionally open to X pings. We DO know that OP intentionally accepted the X ping. We DO know that the passenger intentionally requested an X ride.

Don’t want X rates? Don’t accept X pings. If Uber hadn’t said to the passenger that he was getting an upgrade, there would be no hullabaloo about this. So, really, it’s nothing to get worked up over.

I’m new, an X driver, only doing this part time, and have a modicum of common sense (though my wife and children would argue that last point). So, y’all have fun with your stressin’. See y’all in another thread.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

sirius black said:


> I get what Daisey77 is saying(I think...). It's kind of iffy, maybe slightly shady for Uber to "up sell" a ride that doesn't really deserve it. Pax ordered X, Driver accepted X, done. Uber doesn't tell them about the free "upgrade" until after the driver accepts the X ping. Not sure that's a breach of contract. Now, let me add some fuel to the fire...
> Last week, I accepted a ping on my way to the office. Didn't notice until after the ride that it wasn't Select. Could have sworn I clicked off X. I blamed myself, until..... Two days later, I KNOW I had only Select chosen because I double checked. Accepted a Select ping, drove, and while I'm dropping off I got a X ping. I'm still trying to figure out how it switched X back on. Didn't accept. Then when I checked, My Select ride was at X rate. Now *that's* a breach of contract, and I've gotten nothing but ignorance from support. I also have no screen shots to prove it. So, my waybills are now getting snapped and saved. First thing I do before I start driving to a pickup. Can not trust them for anything.


What market are you in? Where I live here's several markets bordered by county lines and each time i cross one the ride settings default to allow all pings again even if I had X turned off. Personally I've never had a problem getting paid for the type of ping I accept, and I don't know of Uber offering free upgrades to riders when the driver accepts Select/XL where I live.

They could be doing some promotional thing in your area if there are Select drivers available and no x drivers. Instead of telling the rider no X is available, or forcing them to upgrade at their expense, they may be just pinging the Select driver whether or not they are logged into X, and either pay you Select rates or just pay you X rates hoping you don't notice. Hopefully they're not offering your car at X rates without your acceptance of the terms or without paying you what you agreed to. One thing I notice is Uber/Lyft hate telling riders no UberX/Pool available, so they go to great lengths to provide one, either by pinging someone 30 minutes away, allowing you to schedule the ride for later (at base rate even if it surges later) , or doing what they did go you. Either way it's at the drivers expense.

This could also be away to punish drivers for trying to force surge by staying off of X.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Sariandan said:


> What we DO know is that OP was intentionally open to X pings. We DO know that OP intentionally accepted the X ping. We DO know that the passenger intentionally requested an X ride.


What we ALSO KNOW is that Uber promoted that ride as a free upgrade. They had no business doing so without compensating the OP for a select fare because otherwise they're dumping their promotional costs on the back of the OP.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Wonkytonk said:


> Yeah sure there is no debate about that, but that's not the point the OP is successfully making against Uber here.
> 
> The point the OP is successfully making is that Uber is essentially promoting itself to riders *with free upgrades at the expense of select drivers* like him/her. Frankly none of us knows exactly what happened in this particular instance in terms of what Uber actually did here.


When Select drivers accept X pings, the driver is giving free upgrades to X riders.

Uber is simply pointing it out to the rider.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> What we ALSO KNOW is that Uber promoted that ride as a free upgrade. They had no business doing so without compensating the OP for a select fare because otherwise they're dumping their promotional costs on the back of the OP.


Again this is just Uber taking credit for something the driver was already willing to do, which is accept an X ping in a Select car. Yeah it makes them look good, but there's really no breach of contract. I occasionally take UberX base rate in my Xl/Select car if I'm trying to destination filter home. When pax get surprised that they got my car for so cheap, I either tell them it's because they're going my way or I lie and say they were chosen for a free upgrade to make them feel special, which I might say to a hot chick.

Usually though I don't accept X unless it's 2.5 or above, so they still pay what a Select is worth .


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> When Select drivers accept X pings, the driver is giving free upgrades to X riders.
> 
> Uber is simply pointing it out to the rider.


That's one take sure.

Here's another. When a select driver accepts X rides they do so only because they're not getting enough select rides, or to supplement their select rides, and if they're taking that X ride there's absolutely no reason to believe they would want any rider to believe a select vehicle should be considered in the same class as an X vehicle. It would be against their own best select driver interests to do so.

And here we have a clear example of a select driver giving counter evidence to your suggestion that this particular select driver is giving free upgrades to riders. As most all select drivers would I'm sure.

So I'll respectfully disagree with your assertion here.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

hulksmash said:


> Again this is just Uber taking credit for something the driver was already willing to do, which is accept an X ping in a Select car.


I will agree that it's uber shifting the cost of their promotion to drivers. Yes. Whether it's legal or not remains for a court to decide. I suspect it's not, especially if they're intentionally pinging select drivers over X drivers to fulfill these requests.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

hulksmash said:


> What market are you in? Where I live here's several markets bordered by county lines and each time i cross one the ride settings default to allow all pings again even if I had X turned off. Personally I've never had a problem getting paid for the type of ping I accept, and I don't know of Uber offering free upgrades to riders when the driver accepts Select/XL where I live.
> 
> They could be doing some promotional thing in your area if there are Select drivers available and no x drivers. Instead of telling the rider no X is available, or forcing them to upgrade at their expense, they may be just pinging the Select driver whether or not they are logged into X, and either pay you Select rates or just pay you X rates hoping you don't notice. Hopefully they're not offering your car at X rates without your acceptance of the terms or without paying you what you agreed to. One thing I notice is Uber/Lyft hate telling riders no UberX/Pool available, so they go to great lengths to provide one, either by pinging someone 30 minutes away, allowing you to schedule the ride for later (at base rate even if it surges later) , or doing what they did go you. Either way it's at the drivers expense.
> 
> This could also be away to punish drivers for trying to force surge by staying off of X.


 OK . . . Uber hates telling passenger X is not available? Absolutely not true. our Airport parking lot holds 500 drivers and there are definitely times for that parking lot is full. Tell me why I have picked up on multiple occasions select passenger who are pissed because they were forced to upgrade to a select because they were told there are no X cars available. Yes they were told there we're no X cars available. In which the passenger felt they were then forced to order select and they had to pay the select rates. That was pure bullshit because there was a ton of X drivers in our lot . probably 100-200!



Sariandan said:


> I'm new,


 Exactly. Not to be rude but check back with us in 6 to 9 months and let us know if you feel the same way.



Sariandan said:


> If Uber hadn't said to the passenger that he was getting an upgrade, there would be no hullabaloo about this


 exactly! If Uber hadn't said . . . But they did. At the driver expense that's not their call to make. We as drivers have a right to know the terms of the contract on every ride we take and they were misrepresenting the terms



hulksmash said:


> Again this is just Uber taking credit for something the driver was already willing to do, which is accept an X ping in a Select car. Yeah it makes them look good, but there's really no breach of contract. I occasionally take UberX base rate in my Xl/Select car if I'm trying to destination filter home. When pax get surprised that they got my car for so cheap, I either tell them it's because they're going my way or I lie and say they were chosen for a free upgrade to make them feel special, which I might say to a hot chick.
> 
> Usually though I don't accept X unless it's 2.5 or above, so they still pay what a Select is worth .


 So you would be fine with Uber giving X passenger free upgrades in your Select Car while paying you x-rates? You are okay with them making this decision for you you? The point is each ride is a contract. We are self-employed. We have a right to know the terms up front. If not it's fraud



Wonkytonk said:


> I will agree that it's uber shifting the cost of their promotion to drivers. Yes. Whether it's legal or not remains for a court to decide. I suspect it's not, especially if they're intentionally pinging select drivers over X drivers to fulfill these requests.


Whaaaat? That's exactly what makes it illegal. Passenger orders X and there's plenty of X drivers in the area. so they offer a free upgrade without divulging the change of terms to the driver, resulting in lower pay. With plenty of other drivers in the area, there's actually no defense in court for doing this. It is fraud


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> exactly! If Uber hadn't said . . . But they did. At the driver expense that's not their call to make. We as drivers have a right to know the terms of the contract on every ride we take and they were misrepresenting the terms


You do know the terms of the contract. It's an X fare. Nothing was misrepresented. It was requested as an X fare by the rider. It was presented as an X fare to the driver. It's billed as an X fare.

If Uber or the driver says nothing to the rider about it being a Select car, the contract doesn't change. If Uber or the driver says something to the rider about it being a Select car, the contract doesn't change.

To be honest, I think those in this thread who believe Uber is doing something wrong here need to go to a psychiatrist and get their head checked out. I''ve always been critical of Uber, because they've deserved it, but this isn't Uber doing something wrong here.

Back when Select drivers were forced to be sent X pings and were getting threatened for low acceptance rates, that was when Uber was forcing Select drivers to give free upgrades. And it was BULLSHIT! I'm glad those days are over. It sucked!


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> OK . . . Uber hates telling passenger X is not available? Absolutely not true. our Airport parking lot holds 500 drivers and there are definitely times for that parking lot is full. Tell me why I have picked up on multiple occasions select passenger who are pissed because they were forced to upgrade to a select because they were told there are no X cars available. Yes they were told there we're no X cars available. In which the passenger felt they were then forced to order select and they had to pay the select rates. That was pure bullshit because there was a ton of X drivers in our lot . probably 100-200!


Airports are a different animal because they can only pull drivers from the airport geofence. Anywhere else in the city they will try to get some ant to drive 20+ min to give the rider the cheapest ride possible before they force the rider to upgrade or pay a surge. As far as the X drivers at the airport not being available, I'd say good on them for refusing to log in for sub standard rates. The fact that Uber refused to let it surge despite drivers refusal to drive at base rates tells you they desperately want to give riders the cheapest ride possible even if it means making them wait much longer. I'd say you were paid a fair rate as a Select driver.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> You do know the terms of the contract. It's an X fare. Nothing was misrepresented. It was requested as an X fare by the rider. It was presented as an X fare to the driver. It's billed as an X fare.


All of which is completely irrelevant to the point the OP is making against Uber. It is simply not ok for Uber to push it's promotional freebee costs on it's drivers.

Frankly I'm having a difficult time understanding why that's such a difficult concept for you to grasp. And I don't mean that in a nasty way either. I'm just finding it hard to understand why you're finding it difficult to see what Uber is doing in these cases is so wrong.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> So you would be fine with Uber giving X passenger free upgrades in your Select Car while paying you x-rates? You are okay with them making this decision for you you? The point is each ride is a contract. We are self-employed. We have a right to know the terms up front. If not it's fraud


Yes because I voluntarily opted to accept X rides, knowing I would only get paid X rates. If I don't want to, I simply turn deselect the X option. I don't do this often, only when faced with the choice of driving home empty or making some money on the way home. I tell the riders myself that I chose to give them the ride in a nicer vehicle.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Wonkytonk said:


> All of which is completely irrelevant to the point the OP is making against Uber. It is simply not ok for Uber to push it's promotional freebee costs on it's drivers.
> 
> Frankly I'm having a difficult time understanding why that's such a difficult concept for you to grasp. And I don't mean that in a nasty way either. I'm just finding it hard to understand why you're finding it difficult to see what Uber is doing in these is cases is so wrong.


If every single Select driver turned off X requests, then what Uber is doing wouldn't be happening. They can't force Select drivers to give free upgrades anymore.

There was a time when Uber was forcing Select drivers to give free upgrades to X riders. But those days are over now.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UberHammer said:


> If Uber or the driver says nothing to the rider about it being a Select car, the contract doesn't change.


 right. . . But they did! Uber did. When Uber said they were getting an upgrade to select. That's when the terms changed. 


hulksmash said:


> Airports are a different animal because they can only pull drivers from the airport geofence. Anywhere else in the city they will try to get some ant to drive 20+ min to give the rider the cheapest ride possible before they force the rider to upgrade or pay a surge. As far as the X drivers at the airport not being available, I'd say good on them for refusing to log in for sub standard rates. The fact that Uber refused to let it surge despite drivers refusal to drive at base rates tells you they desperately want to give riders the cheapest ride possible even if it means making them wait much longer. I'd say you were paid a fair rate as a Select driver.


Oh I wasn't complaining. Lol It does suck when a a passengers frustration is misdirected and is taken out on our ratings though. Our X drivers were online at the time. Trust me, in Denver you are not convincing any group of drivers to rally together in order to create a surge LOL whether it's 5 drivers or 20, it ain't happening. Someone is going to be afraid of getting in trouble or someone is going to jump the gun once it hits a 1.5? LOL Someone is going to be afraid of getting in trouble or someone is going to jump the gun once it hits 1.5 Lol


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> There was a time when Uber was forcing Select drivers to give free upgrades to X riders. But those days are over now.


I posted an initial response to this but deleted it because it really wasn't what I believed I think. Not really sure, but I deleted it just the same.

As to your point I'm quoting here I think that's exactly what the OP is suggesting. They are forcing this select driver to accept X rides for lack of select rides, and to add insult to injury they're pimping his select ride to x riders as a free upgrade without compensating him for it.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> right. . . But they did! Uber did. When Uber said they were getting an upgrade to select. That's when the terms changed.


No they didn't.

As a Select driver, if I set the app to receive X pings and accept X pings, then I am choosing to give X riders free upgrades to Select BEFORE I'M EVEN SENT A PING.

The free upgrade already occurred by me the driver before I accept the X contract for the rider.



Wonkytonk said:


> I posted an initial response to this but deleted it because it really wasn't what I believed I think. Not really sure, but I deleted it just the same.
> 
> As to your point I'm quoting here I think that's exactly what the OP is suggesting. *They are forcing this select driver to accept X rides* for lack of select rides, and to add insult to injury they're pimping his select ride to x riders as a free upgrade without compensating him for it.


No they are not!!!!!

They used to when Select drivers couldn't turn off X requests, and were being threatened about their acceptance rate. That no longer happens. Welcome to 2018. If you as a Select driver don't want X requests, turn them off in the app, or don't accept them. No one is forcing you to accept X rides.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> All of which is completely irrelevant to the point the OP is making against Uber. It is simply not ok for Uber to push it's promotional freebee costs on it's drivers.
> 
> Frankly I'm having a difficult time understanding why that's such a difficult concept for you to grasp. And I don't mean that in a nasty way either. I'm just finding it hard to understand why you're finding it difficult to see what Uber is doing in these cases is so wrong.


Uber doesnt push any upgrade costs on the drivers. Drivers voluntarily opt into UberX requests and then voluntarily accept them when they come in. Smart drivers do this when an X fare pays the same or more than a Select request (around 2.5x) or if they're trying to make money on the way home. If they choose to accept X requests that are not equal to or greater than a Select fare, that's on them.

If a driver who accepts a Select request is then paid X rates, then you have a point. But I have not seen this happen.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> I will agree that it's uber shifting the cost of their promotion to drivers. Yes. Whether it's legal or not remains for a court to decide. I suspect it's not, especially if they're intentionally pinging select drivers over X drivers to fulfill these requests.


How can uber ever take our complaints seriously with dellusional complaints like this? What cost is shifted to the driver?

What is illegal? The driver had their account to accept all requests if the driver doesn't want to do X request uncheck the x/pool


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Right I understand that. I used to only have Select. That's all I did. I could not even get X requests and I did great. As soon as the app changed last year, they added X back in. While I can check whatever platform I want to drive, it's up to Uber to send the request. I have got 1 Select request in town in 9 months. I will only do X when it's surging, otherwise I run Lyft. I will only run Lyft if it's priming or an airport run. Occasionally if it's crazy slow I'll take any Lyft base rate fare. I have a 4Runner. so I can't do Lyft Premier or Lux. I have to be careful with my runs with my gas mileage. I typically Target concerts sporting events bar close and I'll run my Uber select from our airport because it's 26 miles from town. However we've had problems with Uber black getting bored and coming down to our platform scamming our Q resulting in ridiculously long waits. I understand everything you're saying and I completely agree but ultimately it's not up to us to make it flow that smoothly. I personally never had an x passenger say they're going to switch to select. I have an X passenger using it to beat the X surge and it's always a disaster. On the flip side, I've had a lot of UberBlack passengers switch from black to select but I only tend to get a select ride after waiting hours in the queue at the Airport. Ive been doing this for 3 years and had a 4.96 until a month ago now it's 4.92. So it's not like my passengers are continuously complaining about me it. There's no reason to not send me the requests. It's just Uber games.
> 
> No, that's not what I'm saying. I'm not blaming the passenger. It's not their fault whatsoever. However, if a company is using my private jet and giving free upgrades, without paying me for those upgrades, yeah I would have a problem. This is our vehicle and there are rates set in our contract. They are not honoring those rates per our agreement
> 
> ...


Sorry but they are not breaking the agreement in this case. How is Uber not paying the driver (OP) the agreed upon rate? The rate paid to the driver is determined by what type of ride HE accepted and there's no dispute that he accepted an UberX rate. So if he's not happy with that then all he needs to do is not accept them. I agree Uber screws over drivers in a lot of ways but the OP is complaining about HIS own bad decision.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

hulksmash said:


> If a driver who accepts a Select request is then paid X rates, then you have a point. But I have not seen this happen.


Go back about 8 posts.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

hulksmash said:


> Uber doesnt push any upgrade costs on the drivers.


No one suggested they do.

What the OP is saying is that Uber is pushing it's "free upgrade" to a select car at X car rates at the expense of select car drivers.

And he's right. Uber appears to be pushing it's "free" promotional upgrade on the backs of it's select drivers here.

Hey I'm all for Uber pushing free upgrades but I'm damn sure not up for it at my expense, and neither is the op, and frankly good for him for saying no.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Wonkytonk said:


> No one suggested they do.
> 
> What the OP is saying is that Uber is pushing it's "free upgrade" to a select car at X car rates at the expense of select car drivers.
> 
> ...


Then stop accepting X requests.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Completely immaterial to the point the OP is making.
The OP selected the X fare sure enough, but the difference is Uber sold that ride as a free upgrade to the rider but didn't pay the select driver the cost of the select drive, and I don't know about you, but to me that seems like cheating the driver out of his due fare.



UberHammer said:


> Then stop accepting X requests.


Completely not relevant to the point the OP was making.

It's perfectly fine that the OP took the X ride. It's completely unacceptable that Uber sold his X fare as a free upgraded select fare for the rider.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> No one suggested they do.
> 
> What the OP is saying is that Uber is pushing it's "free upgrade" to a select car at X car rates at the expense of select car drivers.
> 
> ...


Please explain to me WHAT EXPENSE? WHAT IS PUSHED TO THE DRIVER? Do you even know what expense means? lol The driver accepted the X fare and it doesn't cost him anymore or any less as if he did it as a select fare, its the same car, same gasonline


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Wonkytonk said:


> Completely immaterial to the point the OP is making.
> The OP selected the X fare sure enough, but the difference is Uber sold that ride as a free upgrade to the rider but didn't pay the select driver the cost of the select drive, and I don't know about you, but to me that seems like cheating the driver out of his due fare.
> 
> Completely not relevant to the point the OP was making.
> ...


Uber didn't sell a Select ride. They sold an X ride. The free upgrade came from a Select driver accepting X requests.

If the rider requested a Select ride, but was then given a Select ride at an X rate, then Uber is giving free upgrades at the expense of the Select driver.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> Completely immaterial to the point the OP is making.
> The OP selected the X fare sure enough, but the difference is Uber sold that ride as a free upgrade to the rider but didn't pay the select driver the cost of the select drive, and I don't know about you, but to me that seems like cheating the driver out of his due fare.
> 
> Completely not relevant to the point the OP was making.
> ...


What is wrong that you are not calling this a free upgrade when it is exactly a free upgrade it cannot be anymore of a free upgrade, because a select driver accepted an X request, which is an upgrade to a nicer car, and since the rider didn't pay for it, it was free, what are you not getting?

This is the exact definition of a free upgrade


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> Uber didn't sell a Select ride. They sold an X ride.


Sure they did. They sold that X fare as a free upgrade to a select ride.

They did that without compensating the select driver for a select fare. And from what I'm reading they very likely pinged that select driver from among a sea of x drivers specifically to provide that "upgrade" without compensating the select driver.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

This could all be resolved if Uber could just be honest, for once. If they are doing nothing they consider to be Shady or wrong, especially in the light of them trying to change their image and be driver friendly , why not be upfront and honest with the driver? We are independent contractors which means we have a right to decide whether to accept the contract or not. We also have a right to know the full terms of the contract. Buy them not divulging the terms or the fact the terms have changed, is fraud. Forget about the whole select & X part. Terms that cannot be changed without notifying all the parties which they seem to do a lot


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Wonkytonk said:


> Sure they did. They sold that X fare as a free upgrade to a select ride.
> 
> They did that without compensating the select driver for a select fare. And from what I'm reading they very likely pinged that select driver from among a sea of x drivers specifically to provide that "upgrade" without compensating the select driver.


It was never a Select request. Ever. The rider requested an X.

And closest to the pin hasn't been the determining factor of who gets the request for quite some time now. Closest to the pin seems to be the determination of last resort. If a Select driver has X requests on in the app, then the system matching them to X requests where other X drivers are closer is a benefit to the Select driver.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> This could all be resolved if Uber could just be honest, for once. If they are doing nothing they consider to be Shady or wrong, especially in the light of them trying to change their image and be driver friendly , why not be upfront and honest with the driver? We are independent contractors which means we have a right to decide whether to accept the contract or not. We also have a right to know the full terms of the contract. Buy them not divulging the terms or the fact the terms have changed, is fraud. Forget about the whole select & X part. Terms that cannot be changed without notifying all the parties which they seem to do a lot


If anyone is breaking any contract or terms it is clearly you who thinks its ok to accept a X request and demand select rates when the rider is paying x rates.

I have to be missing something here what facts am I missing


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> it is exactly a free upgrade it cannot be anymore of a free upgrade, because a select driver accepted an X request,


First off it's not a "free" upgrade. Someone is paying for that "free" upgrade and it's certainly not Uber, so if it's not Uber, and it's not the rider than it must be ... who... the sassy lunch counter lady at your local cafeteria? The cost is eaten by that select driver, and that select driver did not opt in to accepting promotional freebee deals at their expense. Not to mention they very well may have been selected specifically because they have a better vehicle over x cars just like VIP rides ping newer cars for them without any additional compensation for those drivers either.

You should probably stop for a second and consider the nature of the company you're essentially defending here. It's not worth it.



Kodyhead said:


> I have to be missing something here what facts am I missing


You keep missing the simple fact that Uber is pushing it's promotional costs on it's drivers. Pretty simple. That's not fair, that's not cool, that's not moral.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> First off it's not a "free" upgrade. Someone is paying for that "free" upgrade and it's certainly not Uber, so if it's not Uber, and it's not the rider than it must be ... who... the sassy lunch counter lady at your local cafeteria? The cost is eaten by that select driver, and that select driver did not opt in to accepting promotional freebee deals at their expense. Not to mention they very well may have been selected specifically because they have a better vehicle over x cars just like VIP rides ping newer cars for them without any compensation for those drivers either.
> 
> You should probably stop for a second and consider the nature of the company you're essentially defending here. It's not worth it.
> 
> You keep missing the simple fact that Uber is pushing it's promotional costs on it's drivers. Pretty simple. That's not fair, that's not cool, that's moral.


Again what cost it is freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

the cost of the text message?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Wonkytonk said:


> and that select driver did not opt in to accepting promotional freebee deals at their expense.


When Select drivers accept X requests, that is exactly what they are doing. Every X ride I have ever given was me giving a free upgrade to them.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> When Select drivers accept X requests, that is exactly what they are doing. Every X ride I have ever given was me giving a free upgrade to them.


Well that's how you choose to think of it, and that's ok for you, but obviously the OP doesn't agree with that line of thinking, as I would think most select drivers, much less most people would disagree with you as well there. But, hey, if that works for you, go for it.

But seriously don't try to reason that your sense of it is the majority, or even common sense at that because frankly your position here is counter intuitive and against your own best financial interests whether or not you choose to acknowledge it.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UberHammer said:


> When Select drivers accept X requests, that is exactly what they are doing. Every X ride I have ever given was me giving a free upgrade to them.


 Yeah with your knowledge. You decided to give them the free upgrade. You are the only one who should be able to decide to give free upgrades. You are an independent contractor. It is your vehicle. No one else can decide that for you.



UberHammer said:


> It was never a Select request. Ever. The rider requested an X.


 it became a select ride when Uber said you get a free upgrade to SELECT. It says it right there . . . Select.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Again what cost it is freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> the cost of the text message?


Well Kody of course it's not free. The select driver has to haul it out to that rider, and pick them up and log them over to their half mile destination so no Kody it's not free. The only one getting something free out of the mix FOR NOW is Uber because they're passing their "free"bee promotional select upgrade costs on to the select drivers.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UberHammer said:


> If a Select driver has X requests on in the app, then the system matching them to X requests where other X drivers are closer is a benefit to the Select driver.


 you did not really just say this? I'm done. I don't even know how to respond to this. this is exactly why Uber gets away with everything they do. Just realize the company you are defending. I don't care about the terms X or select. They have a duty to divulge the terms when they change


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Wonkytonk said:


> Well that's how you choose to think of it, and that's ok for you, but obviously the OP doesn't agree with that line of thinking, as I would think most select drivers, much less most people would disagree with you as well there. But, hey, if that works for you, go for it.
> 
> But seriously don't try to reason that your sense of it is the majority, or even common sense at that because frankly your position here is counter intuitive and against your own best financial interests whether or not you choose to acknowledge it.


My best financial interests is for Uber to keep telling people who requested X, and got matched with a Select driver willingly accepting X requests, that they're in a Select car, because that has the potential to create more Select requests in the future.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> Well Kody of course it's not free. The select driver has to haul it out to that rider, and pick them up and log them over to their half mile destination so no Kody it's not free. The only one getting something free out of the mix FOR NOW is Uber because they're passing their "free"bee promotional select upgrade costs on to the select drivers.


The driver was doing the X ride regardless the cost is the same there is no extra cost


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> Yeah with your knowledge. You decided to give them the free upgrade. You are the only one who should be able to decide to give free upgrades. You are an independent contractor. It is your vehicle. No one else can decide that for you.
> 
> * it became a select ride when Uber said you get a free upgrade to SELECT.* It says it right there . . . Select.


No, it didn't. It was requested as an X fare, it was sent to the driver as an X fare, and it was accepted by the driver as an X fare. There is not a lawyer on god's green earth that would say the contract changed when Uber told them they got a free upgrade.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> it became a select ride when Uber said you get a free upgrade to SELECT. It says it right there . . . Select.


Well said. This is exactly the point I've been doing a poor job of making for quite a few posts now.



Kodyhead said:


> The driver was doing the X ride regardless the cost is the same there is no extra cost


Yes in point of fact there is. There's a promotional cost that Uber is trying to duck at the expense of the select driver. 
As a business you don't get to advertise for free, and that's essentially what Uber is trying to do here.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm done here. In my 25 years of being on internet forums, this is by far the two dumbest people I have ever conversed with. If I get banned for saying it, it's worth it. I can't believe how ridiculous these two people are being.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> ...It was requested as an X fare, it was sent to the driver as an X fare, and it was accepted by the driver as an X fare. ...


And as previously pointed out it turned into a select fare when Uber mentioned that the rider got a free upgrade to a select ride. So since the rider was at that point enjoying a select ride the driver shouldn't be compensated for that select ride? That makes absolutely no sense. Uber needs to cough up the cost of the difference between the x ride they charged that rider and the select ride the driver provided that rider. Nothing is free and uber needs to acknowledge and pay for its "promotional" fare offers to its riders.



UberHammer said:


> ...this is by far the two dumbest people I have ever conversed with.


Says the guy defending a known predatory company against his own best financial interests. Bye UH. Sincerely hope the best for you. You're going to need it with the level of trust you're displaying for Uber.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> Well said. This is exactly the point I've been doing a poor job of making for quite a few posts now.
> 
> Yes in point of fact there is. There's a promotional cost that Uber is trying to duck at the expense of the select driver.
> As a business you don't get to advertise for free, and that's essentially what Uber is trying to do here.


Since when do we get paid for advertising?


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Since when do we get paid for advertising?


That's hardly the point is it. In this specific case the driver drove an upgraded x fare in his select ride, and that upgrade was provided as a "free" promotion by Uber. Did Uber pull that select driver out of a sea of x drivers, I don't know, I wouldn't put it past them, but I don't know, but in any case since they identified that select car as a select car to that rider, and stated that it was a free upgrade, then they acknowledged that the cost of providing that select ride is more expensive than an X ride for which the rider paid, and offered it without any additional expense to that rider, but that doesn't mean that Uber is free to not then pay the select driver for providing that select ride they promoted to that x rider fare payer as a free upgrade. They're still on the hook to that select driver to pay that select driver for the select drive they promised that x rider, and that that select driver delivered to that x paying fare.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> 100+ Percent THIS!
> 
> It's disgusting!
> 
> As a driver the very last thing I'm doing is referring other drivers, and any driver who is is shooting their own income in the foot. Anyone referring other drivers for the bonus is telling you up front they don't give a shi"f"t about you as a driver since they're putting more drivers on the road reducing your income while increasing their own in a short sighted manner. The only way that pays off is if they're not driving.


It's brilliant. They don't have to drive at all. They make money off referrals. Why drive for hours to not even net what one referral pays out?



Wonkytonk said:


> 100+ Percent THIS!
> 
> It's disgusting!
> 
> As a driver the very last thing I'm doing is referring other drivers, and any driver who is is shooting their own income in the foot. Anyone referring other drivers for the bonus is telling you up front they don't give a shi"f"t about you as a driver since they're putting more drivers on the road reducing your income while increasing their own in a short sighted manner. The only way that pays off is if they're not driving.


It's brilliant. They don't have to drive at all. They make money off referrals. Why drive for hours to not even net what one referral pays out?


----------



## ImSkittles (Jan 6, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> I'm done here. In my 25 years of being on internet forums, this is by far the two dumbest people I have ever conversed with. If I get banned for saying it, it's worth it. I can't believe how ridiculous these two people are being.


I see it both ways. I totally "get" where both sides are coming from. But....

What if...

The OP was hit by a meteorite on the way to picking up the PAX?  Nothing deadly, just a little meteorite knocking out the OP's back tire and surrounding area. (I'm just trying to give a situation with an unarguable, no fault, cancel.)

What is Uber's responsibility to the passenger? Is Uber now required to pay a select driver to pick up the passenger? Is it OK for Uber to seek out a driver willing to accept X rates for a select ride? The whole thing seems shady to me. If Uber wants to take credit for the upgrade, then it makes sense that Uber should pay for that upgrade. 

Maybe Uber should just keep their mouth shut about a so-called free upgrade. The driver is the one allowing the upgrade so therefore the driver should get 100% credit for providing the upgrade. Maybe that could help him/her get a tip? 

JMO


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

ImSkittles said:


> I see it both ways. I totally "get" where both sides are coming from. But....
> 
> What if...
> 
> ...


If there is another Select driver accepting X requests, then there is nothing wrong with Uber reassigning this X trip to them. The second Select driver is willingly accepting X requests just like the first one.

The whole "closest to the pin" system sailed long ago. Uber assigns requests to drivers based on any factor they choose. They can give the request to a driver with a higher rating even though there is a driver with a lower rating closer. They can give the request to a driver with a newer car even though there is a driver with a older car closer. The can give the request to a newer driver even through there is a driver with more experience closer. They can give the request to a driver who has been online less even though there is a driver who has been online more closer. They can give the request to a driver with a higher acceptance rating, even though there a driver with a lower acceptance rating closer. They can give the request to a driver with a lower cancel rating, even though there a driver with a higher cancel rating closer. And they can give X requests to Select drivers even though there is an X driver closer AS LONG AS THE SELECT DRIVER IS ACCEPTING X REQUESTS!



ImSkittles said:


> Maybe Uber should just keep their mouth shut about a so-called free upgrade. *The driver is the one allowing the upgrade so therefore the driver should get 100% credit for providing the upgrade*. *Maybe that could help him/her get a tip?*
> 
> JMO


I completely agree with the bolded. If they reworded it to say "A Select driver has decided to provide your trip at the X rate you requested" that would be more accurate. But I don't think Uber is doing anything wrong with their existing vague wording. Uber being vague about it doesn't mean the Select driver is entitled to more than the X rate of the trip.


----------



## ImSkittles (Jan 6, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> I completely agree with the bolded.


And that's why there is a controversy.

It is my opinion that if Uber wants to take credit for it, then Uber needs to pay for it.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> That's hardly the point is it. In this specific case the driver drove an upgraded x fare in his select ride, and that upgrade was provided as a "free" promotion by Uber. Did Uber pull that select driver out of a sea of x drivers, I don't know, I wouldn't put it past them, but I don't know, but in any case since they identified that select car as a select car to that rider, and stated that it was a free upgrade, then they acknowledged that the cost of providing that select ride is more expensive than an X ride for which the rider paid, and offered it without any additional expense to that rider, but that doesn't mean that Uber is free to not then pay the select driver for providing that select ride they promoted to that x rider fare payer as a free upgrade. They're still on the hook to that select driver to pay that select driver for the select drive they promised that x rider, and that that select driver delivered to that x paying fare.


The fact that a Select driver voluntarily accepted an X fare in an of itself makes it a "free" upgrade to the rider, at that holds true whether Uber points it out or not. The rider can see the car assigned to them and surmise that they got a free Select ride if they're in a market that offers them. The car would be listed in Uber's website as a Select eligible vehicle

If they're gonna do this they should word it as: "Your X driver is picking you up in a Select eligible vehicle for no extra charge. This is not always guaranteed . To ensure a similar quality ride in the future, please consider upgrading to Select on future trip requests."

This gives credit where credit is due and keeps pax expections for what an X ride should look like in check. No one feels cheated, and X drivers with standard cars aren't penalized.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

ImSkittles said:


> And that's why there is a controversy.
> 
> It is my opinion that if Uber wants to take credit for it, then Uber needs to pay for it.


That's not controversy. That's just opinion. We all have the opinion that Uber should pay drivers more.


----------



## ImSkittles (Jan 6, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> That's not controversy. That's just opinion. We all have the opinion that Uber should pay drivers more.


What do YOU think controversy means?

https://www.google.com/amp/s/dictionary.cambridge.org/us/amp/english/controversy


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

ImSkittles said:


> What do YOU think controversy means?
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/dictionary.cambridge.org/us/amp/english/controversy


When we have the same opinion that Uber should pay drivers more, where's the controversy?


----------



## ImSkittles (Jan 6, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> When we have the same opinion that Uber should pay drivers more, where's the controversy?


What? 

Whatever dude.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

hulksmash said:


> The fact that a Select driver voluntarily accepted an X fare in an of itself makes it a "free" upgrade to the rider, at that holds true whether Uber points it out or not. The rider can see the car assigned to them and surmise that they got a free Select ride if they're in a market that offers them. The car would be listed in Uber's website as a Select eligible vehicle
> 
> If they're gonna do this they should word it as: "Your X driver is picking you up in a Select eligible vehicle for no extra charge. This is not always guaranteed . To ensure a similar quality ride in the future, please consider upgrading to Select on future trip requests."


No. That thinking is incorrect. That select driver is taking an X fare due to lack of select fares most likely. They're not giving a free upgrade to anyone. And as far as we know those select drivers aren't receiving select fares because uber is utilizing them to provide free upgrades to the riders in question.

So no nobody is giving free upgrades except uber, and uber should be paying the drivers for those rides the second they announce to the rider they're receiving a free upgrade to select because by mentioning the "free" upgrade to the rider uber benefits at the expense of the select driver without compensating that driver for the cost of the select drive they've committed that select driver to providing.



UberHammer said:


> When we have the same opinion that Uber should pay drivers more, where's the controversy?


That would actually mean more if you weren't adamantly either wittingly or unwittingly shilling for uber by insisting the select driver here isn't getting screwed by uber when in point of fact all select, and frankly any driver with a newer car getting pinged for VIP rides over other X drivers closer to those VIP riders with older cars without being properly compensated for the value uber is selling to its riders are in fact all being screwed by uber.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Holy crap! Someone called me a shill for Uber. 

There really is a first for everything. 



Uber has done horrific things as a company. This isn't one of them.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> The whole "closest to the pin" system sailed long ago. Uber assigns requests to drivers based on any factor they choose.


It's funny how you've managed to put your finger on the pulse of the problem and yet completely fail to see the actual problem.

You're absolutely right they can, and do do that. And THAT is a very large part of the problem with uber.

You choose to trust their use of this ability, given their track record of abuses against drivers I think that's foolish, but hey, whatever works for you, but just don't think that thinking the way you do works for everyone, or, hell, anyone for that matter.

Frankly it's a recipe for getting heavily scrubered.



UberHammer said:


> Holy crap! Someone called me a shill for Uber.


When you're repeatedly actively advocating for uber against drivers, on an issue where uber is clearly screwing drivers then yes, that's shilling there's really no other way to put it.

Sorry if you disagree, maybe stop shilling? I don't know. Seems like a good way to stop showing people you are.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Uber has made our independent contractor status very well known. They use it as their defense in court and out of court all of the time. Yet they don't seem to respect that term when dealing directly with us. They need to respect that status, in which they have fought for so hard for. We are independent contractors. We are self-employed. They claim to be to be "fee collection company".(I think that is what my agreement States.) It's not up to Uber to give free upgrades and not compensate for it.If we want to, we can. It's our company and we do when we accept X requests . Now if they had put this in the terms of service we signed, stating they can Market your car on whatever platform they so desire, then that's a different story. Think about it as if you guys own some product line. A shampoo line . You hire a company to manage your business. You occasionally run promos. Promo where you buy a 20 ounce bottle of shampoo you get a 10 ounce bottle for free. And upgrade 30 Oz for 20 oz price. You find out they're handing out those 10 ounce bottles 3 days a week, when you we're only running the promo one day a week. Would you be OK with that?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Wonkytonk said:


> It's funny how you've managed to put your finger on the pulse of the problem and yet completely fail to see the actual problem.
> 
> *You're absolutely right they can, and do do that. And THAT is a very large part of the problem with uber. *
> 
> ...


If and when Uber skips over an X driver to give an X request to a Select driver that has their app set to accept X requests, that's a problem for the X driver that did not get the ping. It's a benefit for the Select driver that DID get the ping.... unless the Select driver doesn't want X requests, which begs the question of why they have the app set to accept X requests.



Daisey77 said:


> Now if they had put this in the terms of service we signed, stating they can Market your car on whatever platform they so desire, then that's a different story.


They did.

Section 4.7. *No Additional Amounts.* You acknowledge and agree that, for the mutual benefit of the parties, through advertising and marketing, Company and its Affiliates may seek to attract new Users to Uber and to increase existing Users' use of Uber's mobile application. You acknowledge and agree such advertising or marketing does not entitle you to any additional monetary amounts beyond the amounts expressly set forth in this Agreement.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UberVIP passengers should get free upgrades


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> If and when Uber skips over an X driver to give an X request to a Select driver that has their app set to accept X requests, that's a problem for the X driver that did not get the ping.


Well, yes, yes it is. They've scrubered the x driver, and by making the select driver go farther to fulfill what appears to be an X fare, but in reality is a select fare for which they're not getting paid then yes, yes that's a select driver getting scrubered as well. So in your scenario, contrary to your benefit analysis, what actually happened is a lot of x drivers, and select drivers getting royally scrubered to give a rider a "free" upgrade which the select driver in question never had a chance to agree to, and no, accepting X rides is not the same thing as accepting an X fare in which uber turned their X fare into a select fare without their knowledge.

Look this really isn't all that complicated stop defending uber here.



Uberfunitis said:


> UberVIP passengers should get free upgrades


I mean if uber is promoting VIP as some sort of upgrade sure they should go ahead and upgrade them all they want, but if they're going to upgrade those customers then they need to pay for those upgrades, whether or not they're providing newer vehicles to those customers, or they're providing upgraded vehicles like select vehicles, either way they're providing an upgrade to those passengers and they need to pay for those services they appear to be currently stealing from their drivers to benefit themselves and their riders.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Wonkytonk said:


> Well, yes, yes it is. They've scrubered the x driver, and by making the select driver go farther to fulfill what appears to be an X far, but in reality is a select fare


I stopped right here, because your sense of reality is warped. It's an X fare.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> I stopped right here, because your sense of reality is warped. It's an X fare.


Converted to a select fare the second uber told their rider they received a free upgrade to a select fare unless you're suggesting that uber is lying to it's rider that they're not getting a select fare, but rather an x fare? The value of a select fare isn't simply the car. It's the value add that completes the package and uber is selling that to the rider without compensating the driver.

This isn't rocket science.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Wonkytonk said:


> Converted to a select fare the second uber told their rider they received a free upgrade to a select fare unless you're suggesting that uber is lying to it's rider that they're not getting a select fare, but rather an x fare? The value of a select fare isn't simply the car. It's the value add that completes the package and uber is selling that to the rider without compensating the driver.
> 
> This isn't rocket science.


It was never converted. The rider requested an X fare. The request was sent to a driver accepting X fares. The driver accepted it as an X fare.

There isn't a lawyer in the universe that would argue before a court that Uber informing the rider that they got a "free upgrade" is a contractual change between the rider, the driver, and/or Uber. It's advertising and marketing. And in section 4.7 of the driver contract, drivers agreed they are not entitled to any additional monetary amounts when Uber engages in such advertising and marketing. This would be an open and shut case for any judge. Uber can do it.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> It was never converted.


False. The second uber told the rider they received a free upgrade to select the ride was converted to a select drive unless, and I'm repeating this because you seem to have missed it the several times it's been presented to you, unless you're suggesting that uber is lying to it's rider and providing an x ride with it's lower level service expectations rather than the select ride with it's elevated level of service expectations they just promised the rider, and committed the driver to providing, and since they committed that driver to providing that level of service uber needs to pay that driver for that level of service.

Again, not rocket science. Pretty easy to grok, unless one is adamantly set against grokking it. You sort of seem like you're one of those. Not sure why you keep defending uber here, but it's sort of getting old actually.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> False. The second uber told the rider they received a free upgrade to select the ride was converted to a select drive unless, and I'm repeating this because you seem to have missed it the several times it's been presented to you, unless you're suggesting that uber is lying to it's rider and providing an x ride with it's lower level service expectations rather than the select ride with it's elevated level of service expectations they just promised the rider, and committed the driver to providing, and since they committed that driver to providing that level of service uber needs to pay that driver for that level of service.
> 
> Again, not rocket science. Pretty easy to grok, unless one is adamantly set against grokking it. You sort of seem like you're one of those. Not sure why you keep defending uber here, but it's sort of getting old actually.


Just out of curiosity, what do you change other than your vehicle when you choose to provide an X ride vs a select ride?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Wonkytonk said:


> False. *The second uber told the rider they received a free upgrade to select the ride was converted to a select drive* unless, and I'm repeating this because you seem to have missed it the several times it's been presented to you, unless you're suggesting that uber is lying to it's rider and providing an x ride with it's lower level service expectations rather than the select ride with it's elevated level of service expectations they just promised the rider, and committed the driver to providing, and since they committed that driver to providing that level of service uber needs to pay that driver for that level of service.
> 
> Again, not rocket science. Pretty easy to grok, unless one is adamantly set against grokking it. You sort of seem like you're one of those. Not sure why you keep defending uber here, but it's sort of getting old actually.


There is absolutely ZERO legal precedence for what you are claiming. Business can fulfill their contractual obligations by providing goods and services of equal OR GREATER value. If they decide to provide greater value than what is stated in the contract, it does NOT CHANGE THE CONTRACT!!!!



Uberfunitis said:


> Just out of curiosity, what do you change other than your vehicle when you choose to provide an X ride vs a select ride?


Even if he chooses to change something, that's due to his own volition. Uber does not require drivers of Select qualifying cars to do anything different than they do when they use that same car for X rides. Uber telling the rider they got a select ride does not cost the Select driver anything.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> There is absolutely ZERO legal precedence for what you are claiming.


Legal smeagal. The current legal status of a thing not yet litigated says absolutely nothing about the actual fairness, rightness, or morality of the thing. I'm fairly certain if this is brought to court uber will lose yet again.

It's funny though because like uber hides behind legality you're offering that as a defense FOR uber here.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Wonkytonk said:


> Legal smeagal. The current legal status of a thing not yet litigated says absolutely nothing about the actual fairness, rightness, or morality of the thing. I'm fairly certain if this is brought to court uber will lose yet again.
> 
> It's funny though because like uber hides behind legality you're offering that as a defense FOR uber here.


You'll never find a lawyer willing to litigate this. It's a losing argument.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> Uber does not require drivers of Select qualifying cars to do anything different than they do when they use that same car for X rides.


False. The second they upgraded a select driver driving for X because they're not receiving select pings, to a select drive over the x drive they pinged that driver for they're expecting that driver to provide select level service, and they've told their rider that they received a free upgrade to that select level upgrade at no cost to that rider, but that does not mean uber doesn't have to pay the cost of that service elevation they've committed that driver to.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> False. The second they upgraded a select driver driving for X because they're not receiving select pings, to a select drive over the x drive they pinged that driver for they're expecting that driver to provide select level service, and they've told their rider that they received a free upgrade to that select level upgrade at no cost to that rider, but that does not mean uber doesn't have to pay the cost of that service elevation they've committed that driver to.


How is your service different when you accept an X trip vs when you accept a select ping in the same vehicle?


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> You'll never find a lawyer willing to litigate this. It's a losing argument.


LOL it's funny you would state that because that says nothing about the merit of your position just your opinion that drivers wouldn't be able to get legal redress.

Maybe you're right, maybe you're not, I suspect that depends on the extent uber is doing this. Given the extent of the VIP program I'll bet it's pretty extensive, and it would pay a legal firm to take a case like this against uber. I also suspect uber would settle rather than take it to court.



Uberfunitis said:


> How is your service different when you accept an X trip vs when you accept a select ping in the same vehicle?


Just curious are you suggesting that uber is cheating its riders by charging more for select service than X service?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Wonkytonk said:


> LOL it's funny you would state that because that says nothing about the merit of your position just your opinion that drivers wouldn't be able to get legal redress.
> 
> Maybe you're right, maybe you're not, I suspect that depends on the extent uber is doing this. Given the extent of the VIP program I'll bet it's pretty extensive, and it would pay a legal firm to take a case like this against uber. I also suspect uber would settle rather than take it to court.


Go find a lawyer. Good luck.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> Just curious are you suggesting that uber is cheating it's riders by charging more for select service than X service?


Not at all, we don't have Select in my market we jump from X to black. I am just trying to understand what the difference in the service is besides the vehicle associated with that service.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Not at all, we don't have Select in my market we jump from X to black. I am just trying to understand what the difference in the service is besides the vehicle associated with that service.


That information is on uber's site. Go check it out and let us know what you think.



UberHammer said:


> Go find a lawyer. Good luck.


I have absolutely no doubt it's going to happen, and that uber will settle for millions.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Wonkytonk said:


> That information is on uber's site. Go check it out and let us know what you think.


From: https://www.uber.com/ride/uberselec...b0Wi1ic2sRo6o=&_csid=VdaUbMMh7EF5N80H59xzRA#_

*UberSELECT*
High-end, everyday rides

When you want a low-cost ride with an added touch of luxury, UberSELECT is the option for you.


Stylish rides for 1 to 4 people

Highly-rated drivers

Affordable prices


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> That information is on uber's site. Go check it out and let us know what you think.


I have read it and I see no difference in the service offered other than the vehicle and rating of the driver. So you are not actually changing anything about the service that you offer.

I see absolutely no reason that they should pay more as you are not changing anything about your service and actually agreed to provide that level of service at x prices.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> From: https://www.uber.com/ride/uberselect/?state=6FNNvb8kAK0qH9k2ZTjkyZltQA8rllb0Wi1ic2sRo6o=&_csid=VdaUbMMh7EF5N80H59xzRA#_
> 
> *UberSELECT*
> High-end, everyday rides
> ...


Nice job, now provide the link and quote for uberX for the comparrison.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Wonkytonk said:


> Nice job, now provide the link and quote for uberX for the comparrison.


From: https://www.uber.com/ride/uberx/

*uberX*
Affordable, everyday rides

Need a private ride at an everyday price? uberX is your go-to option.


Private rides for 1 to 4 people

Comfortable sedans

Affordable prices


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have read it and I see no difference in the service offered other than the vehicle and rating of the driver.


You seem to be suggesting that there's no value add in select rides vs X rides. I wonder why uber charges more for select rides then. Don't you? Or do you think they're cheating their select riders?



UberHammer said:


> From: https://www.uber.com/ride/uberx/
> 
> *uberX*
> Affordable, everyday rides
> ...


Right on queue. Good show bro.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> You seem to be suggesting that there's no value add in select rides vs X rides. I wonder why uber charges more for select rides then. Don't you? Or do you think they're cheating their select riders?


The value added as far as I can see is the nicer vehicle and the higher rated driver. However you are willing to offer your vehicle and higher rating at X rates, why should they pay Select when you are willing to accept X. Now if you told me that you actually provide a different level of service such as opening the door for the passenger or not based on if you accepted X vs Select or you offered different amenities based on the level you accepted than I could see it. However if you are not changing anything and you accepted an X request while in a Select vehicle than that is on you.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

So now good peeps tell me what the difference is between UberX and Uber Select and what warrants the increased cost of Select over X?



Uberfunitis said:


> The value added as far as I can see is the nicer vehicle and the higher rated driver. However ...


And uber values those added values enough to push those as free upgrades to its riders, and since it does, and since it pushes those features to its riders, and since a select driver was running an x ride ping uber upgraded to its rider to a select ride that driver should be paid for the select drive uber, and the rider is expecting them to provide.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> So now good peeps tell me what the difference is between UberX and Uber Select and what warrants the increased cost of Select over X?
> 
> And uber values those added values enough to push those as free upgrades to its riders, and since it does, and since it pushes those features to its riders, and since a select driver was running an x ride ping uber upgraded to its rider to a select ride that driver should be paid for the select drive uber, and the rider is expecting them to provide.


Sorry no, if you are willing to provide that service at X rates than that is all you deserve. Want higher rates, than don't accept X. It only makes sense to me to pay you only as much as you are willing to accept. It is the exact same concept as upfront pricing they should charge the customer as much as they are willing to pay, and pay the driver as much as they are willing to accept to do the job.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Sorry no, if you are willing to provide that service at X rates than that is all you deserve.


Sorry NO. A select driver accepting X fares, most likely because they're not receiving select fares, and from what I'm reading maybe because uber is offering select service level upgrades for "free" to its riders on the backs of select drivers running X, is not accepting X fares at select service levels. That's ludicrous on its face.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> Sorry NO. A select driver accepting X fares, most likely because they're not receiving select fares, and from what I'm reading maybe because uber is offering select service level upgrades for "free" to it's riders on the backs of select drivers running X, is not accepting X fares at select service levels. That's ludicrous on its face.


On that we will just have to disagree I see no reason to pay a select driver more than X rates if they are willing to accept X trips in their select vehicle, you have yet to state how you provide any different service other than the vehicle that you are driving.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> On that we will just have to disagree ...


Fair enough. Why I'm not sure since it's pretty obvious uber is wrong here, but I'm feeling you here.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UberHammer said:


> which begs the question of why they have the app set to accept X requests.


 I have to have it on to get my Uber ski requests.


UberHammer said:


> There isn't a lawyer in the universe that would argue before a court that Uber informing the rider that they got a "free upgrade" is a contractual change between the rider, the driver, and/or Uber


. You're right a lawyer wouldn't argue that but they didn't word it as just a free upgrade. That might have changed this whole thread. They in fact said you have got a free upgrade to a select . Don't forget that word. You keep forgetting that word in that your arguments and that is the key word. Now a lawyer won't argue a free upgrade changes a contract but a lawyer will argue a free upgrade to select changed the contract.Select is the key term. That is when the request got changed. I don't know why you're upset with us. you need to be upset with Uber. They said it and did it, not us. We caught them. that's what happened. We got them Uber was more worried about them looking good in the spotlight they didn't think through the legalities. Or actually they probably just point blank didn't care since they think they walk on water. The fact they used the term select when offering the promo, that's where this whole thing got flipped.


UberHammer said:


> If and when Uber skips over an X driver to give an X request to a Select driver that has their app set to accept X requests, that's a problem for the X driver that did not get the ping. It's a benefit for the Select driver that DID get the ping.... unless the Select driver doesn't want X requests, which begs the question of why they have the app set to accept X requests.
> 
> They did.
> 
> Section 4.7. *No Additional Amounts.* You acknowledge and agree that, for the mutual benefit of the parties, through advertising and marketing, Company and its Affiliates may seek to attract new Users to Uber and to increase existing Users' use of Uber's mobile application. You acknowledge and agree such advertising or marketing does not entitle you to any additional monetary amounts beyond the amounts expressly set forth in this Agreement.


 where is the rest of this Clause to our agreement cuz this doesn't make sense by itself. However, I do see where it says for the MUTUAL benefit though. Case closed right there. There is absolutely no Mutual benefit



UberHammer said:


> Business can fulfill their contractual obligations by providing goods and services of equal OR GREATER value. If they decide to provide greater value than what is stated in the contract, it does NOT CHANGE THE CONTRACT!!!!


 right! We are the business not Uber. So you agreed with us right there. We've been seeing this. We can change to greater value without changing the contract. Uber cannot


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> If and when Uber skips over an X driver to give an X request to a Select driver that has their app set to accept X requests, that's a problem for the X driver that did not get the ping.


Also, and for the record that's a pretty shitty way to consider X drivers. If you're cool with thinking about X drivers as this disposable that's on you. Me, I think that attitude is pretty reprehensible in a community of ridesharers.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Wonkytonk said:


> Sorry NO. A select driver accepting X fares, most likely because they're not receiving select fares, and from what I'm reading maybe because uber is offering select service level upgrades for "free" to its riders on the backs of select drivers running X, is not accepting X fares at select service levels. That's ludicrous on its face.


In this post you said something that I agree with.

If Uber is advertising BEFORE a rider requests a ride that they WILL get a free upgrade to Select when requesting X, then yes, that's bullshit, and Uber would lose in court for that. The issue here is NOT that a rider who wanted an X ride would get a Select vehicle (that's the drivers fault when that happens). The issue here is that someone planning on requesting a Select ride would instead chose an X knowing they would still get the Select ride they wanted.

But where is the evidence that Uber is doing that?



Daisey77 said:


> . You're right a lawyer wouldn't argue that but they didn't word it as just a free upgrade. That might have changed this whole thread. They in fact said you have got a free upgrade to a select . Don't forget that word. You keep forgetting that word in that your arguments and that is the key word. Now a lawyer won't argue a free upgrade changes a contract but a lawyer will argue a free upgrade to select changed the contract.Select is the key term. That is when the request got changed. I don't know why you're upset with us. you need to be upset with Uber. They said it and did it, not us. We caught them. that's what happened. We got them Uber was more worried about them looking good in the spotlight they didn't think through the legalities. Or actually they probably just point blank didn't care since they think they walk on water. The fact they used the term select when offering the promo, that's where this whole thing got flipped.


LMAO!!!

Go find a lawyer who will take this case. Good luck.



Daisey77 said:


> where is the rest of this Clause to our agreement cuz this doesn't make sense by itself. However, I do see where it says for the MUTUAL benefit though. Case closed right there. There is absolutely no Mutual benefit.


That's the entire clause I posted. It's section 4.7.

Uber is doing this advertising to raise awareness of the Select offering. That's mutually beneficial to both Uber and Select drivers.



Daisey77 said:


> right! We are the business not Uber. So you agreed with us right there. We've been seeing this. We can change to greater value without changing the contract. Uber cannot


When a Select driver agrees to accept X requests, they are agreeing to provide greater value for that X request than what X requests require. Again, Uber isn't forcing you to do it. You are doing it on your own volition.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UberHammer said:


> In this post you said something that I agree with.
> 
> If Uber is advertising BEFORE a rider requests a ride that they WILL get a free upgrade to Select when requesting X, then yes, that's bullshit, and Uber would lose in court for that. The issue here is NOT that a rider who wanted an X ride would get a Select vehicle (that's the drivers fault when that happens). The issue here is that someone planning on requesting a Select ride would instead chose an X knowing they would still get the Select ride they wanted.
> 
> ...


I actually don't think so in our last contract what the passenger paid and what we are paid are no longer linked. I very much think that Uber would be good if they took a select ping from a passenger who was actually paying select rates and funneled that request to a select driver willing to accept an x trip at x rates.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> If Uber is advertising BEFORE a rider requests a ride that they WILL get a free upgrade to Select when requesting X, then yes, that's bullshit, and Uber would lose in court for that.


Yeah, NO. Everything about what uber is doing here is bs. To reiterate at the moment uber tells its riders that they've received a free upgrade to "select" level service they've committed themselves, and the driver, and set the expectation for a select level ride for the rider. They don't get to avoid that commitment. They have to then pay that driver for the service they committed to provide that rider, and that they've committed that driver to provide. 
Nothing is free, and uber's promotional costs damn sure shouldn't be footed by select drivers, or current model car drivers for that matter. Uber needs to foot it's own promotional costs.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> I actually don't think so in our last contract what the passenger paid and what we are paid are no longer linked. I very much think that Uber would be good if they took a select ping from a passenger who was actually paying select rates and funneled that request to a select driver willing to accept an x trip at x rates.


I'd be pissed if that were happening. Any evidence of it?



Wonkytonk said:


> Yeah, NO. Everything about what uber is doing here is bs. To reiterate at the moment uber tells its riders that they've received a free upgrade to "select" level service they've committed themselves, and the driver, and set the expectation for a select level ride for the rider. They don't get to avoid that commitment. They have to then pay that driver for the service they committed to provide that rider, and that they've committed that driver to provide.
> Nothing is free, and uber's promotional costs damn sure shouldn't be footed by select drivers, or current model car drivers for that matter. Uber needs to foot it's own promotional costs.


I understand that's how you feel. But contract law doesn't work that way.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UberHammer said:


> I'd be pissed if that were happening. Any evidence of it?


I have no evidence that they are doing that, however I would not put it past them.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> I understand that's how you feel. But contract law doesn't work that way.


I understand that's how you feel. But you'll excuse me for regarding it with the same level of consideration I regard the rest of your comments.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Can any of you read? 

OP clearly stated it was a X request he accepted, So he knew first hand this is UberX ride, And he gets paid X rate, What is wrong with that? Why is there 9 pages of whining?

Page 1, Post 13:
"0183, When you got the ping, was it for Select, or X?
It was for X. "

It seems like Uber was trying to make the pax feel special by giving the rider a select vehicle at X rate / Trying to promote Select platform. Besides, Don't Select drivers take X ping from time to time when there is no Select? So those riders who requested X get a free upgrade to Select instead, Except this time, They are actually notified by Uber they are getting it. I honestly don't see a problem with that. You drive a select vehicle, You accepted a X ping, Then you got paid X rate. You only started whining when rider told you "Uber told me I am getting a select vehicle at no extra cost".


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

The fact is some of you dont understand if you drive the higher platforms, that if riders are not made aware that they are indeed getting an upgrade, they think its the way it is.

I am a Luxsuv driver, but most of my business comes from XL. I accept a XL request about 10 mins away in a not so busy area I was driving through and I didn't recognize this area as a Spring Break hotspot so I accepted it. I show up and its 7 springbreakers 7 suitcases and backpacks. I told them I will not be able to fit it into my QX60 and will need to order another X.

Their first reply was they ordered an Escalade. In addition they told me they ordered an XL and that my car was not an XL Even explaining to them the XL means 6 people, not 6 people with luggage they wanted me to cancel as my car was not an escalade like the one that picked them up at the airport and that they shouldn't have to pay a cancellation fee.

After going back and forth, I just told them that I am getting the cancellation fee and it escalated enough to a point where it wasn't even worth the nice airport ride.

The bottom line is if riders were made aware that whenever they ordered an XL and got an upgrade to LUXSUV, it would of helped my arguement, or perhaps there never would of been one to begin with as the rider was made aware of the upgrade.

THe same goes with LUX only drivers with sedans,m I am sure they have arrived to many pings and when the rider finds out its a sedan, they say I ORDERED A LUX, expecting a SUV, again if they ordered a LUX and got a LUXSUV, these people should be made aware they got an upgrade. And I promise you that LUX driver is getting hit with 4 stars or lower because they expected a SUV because thats what they got when they ordered LUX last time



Uberfunitis said:


> The value added as far as I can see is the nicer vehicle and the higher rated driver. However you are willing to offer your vehicle and higher rating at X rates, why should they pay Select when you are willing to accept X. Now if you told me that you actually provide a different level of service such as opening the door for the passenger or not based on if you accepted X vs Select or you offered different amenities based on the level you accepted than I could see it. However if you are not changing anything and you accepted an X request while in a Select vehicle than that is on you.


In addition to nicer cars and drivers, I would highlight more space for legs, head and a bigger trunk compared to a ford focus or Kia lunch box with no trunk



Wonkytonk said:


> Fair enough. Why I'm not sure since it's pretty obvious uber is wrong here, but I'm feeling you here.


The only thing that is clear that you hate uber so much that you cannot think clearly lol

I am not disagreeing with you about a lot of things you said about uber, but it is clear you cannot look at things objectively because of the hate towards uber



Aerodrifting said:


> Don't Select drivers take X ping from time to time when there is no Select?


I would consider taking an X at a decent surge, but now that I get POOL requests I will never check the X/POOL button again, because I swear I would rather die than let express pool, pool or line in my LUXSUV. So basically I am done with X. At this point I would rather make no money and drive empty than pick up a regular X with no surge.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> No. That thinking is incorrect. That select driver is taking an X fare due to lack of select fares most likely. They're not giving a free upgrade to anyone. And as far as we know those select drivers aren't receiving select fares because uber is utilizing them to provide free upgrades to the riders in question.
> 
> So no nobody is giving free upgrades except uber, and uber should be paying the drivers for those rides the second they announce to the rider they're receiving a free upgrade to select because by mentioning the "free" upgrade to the rider uber benefits at the expense of the select driver without compensating that driver for the cost of the select drive they've committed that select driver to providing.
> 
> That would actually mean more if you weren't adamantly either wittingly or unwittingly shilling for uber by insisting the select driver here isn't getting screwed by uber when in point of fact all select, and frankly any driver with a newer car getting pinged for VIP rides over other X drivers closer to those VIP riders with older cars without being properly compensated for the value uber is selling to its riders are in fact all being screwed by uber.


Select drivers have a choice to sit and wait patiently for a higher paying Select fares, or take X fares that pay less but gets them moving quicker. It's up to them to know the times and places where there's more Select demand, so they're not forced to take X fares to make money.

I will agree that if the driver is expected to provide additional services for a Select fare, then the driver should he compensated as Select, but as it is the only requirement is to have a qualifying car.

My car qualifies for Lux SUV but there isn't enough demand for it for the hours I work, so I have to give passengers a Lux SUV car for the price of Plus or Premier. If Lyft told riders they jusr happened to get Lux SUV car for the price of Plus, it wouldn't change my contractual agreement to be paid for the lower rate


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I am a Luxsuv driver, but most of my business comes from XL. I accept a XL request about 10 mins away in a not so busy area I was driving through and I didn't recognize this area as a Spring Break hotspot so I accepted it. I show up and its 7 springbreakers 7 suitcases and backpacks. I told them I will not be able to fit it into my QX60 and will need to order another X.
> 
> Their first reply was they ordered an Escalade. In addition they told me they ordered an XL and that my car was not an XL Even explaining to them the XL means 6 people, not 6 people with luggage they wanted me to cancel as my car was not an escalade like the one that picked them up at the airport and that they shouldn't have to pay a cancellation fee.


I drive a LuxSUV with and extra luggage space, so when I get XL riders that have people and luggage that wouldn't have fit in any ordinary XL I tell them they were lucky to get me on XL and to not expect my type of car every time unless they get UberSUV. I usually don't do XL without a decent surge however, so the price difference isn't that big.

Your issue is that the Qx60 and an Escalade are both in the LuxSUV category, so even if they ordered you on LuxSUV you couldn't have taken those pax. Apparently even Lyfts premium SUV platform doesn't guarantee an SUV with extra luggage space like a Suburbsn , Escalade,Yukon XL, the way it does with UberSUV.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> I drive a LuxSUV with and extra luggage space, so when I get XL riders that have people and luggage that wouldn't have fit in any ordinary XL I tell them they were lucky to get me on XL and to not expect my type of car every time unless they get UberSUV. I usually don't do XL without a decent surge however, so the price difference isn't that big.
> 
> Your issue is that the Qx60 and an Escalade are both in the LuxSUV category, so even if they ordered you on LuxSUV you couldn't have taken those pax. Apparently even Lyfts premium SUV platform doesn't guarantee an SUV with extra luggage space like a Suburbsn , Escalade,Yukon XL, the way it does with UberSUV.


And that's exactly what I told him that he needed a suburban escalade and Yukon XL and to look for those cars. Either way it is 6 passengers not 6 with luggage and to be honest the only way it was fitting in an escalade, some would still have to have suitcases on their laps.

Down here luxsuvs on lyft and uber are basically the same cars but with lyft must be black

Either way it will help all drivers if uber and lyft made riders aware that they are getting upgrades so it's more transparent.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> And that's exactly what I told him that he needed a suburban escalade and Yukon XL and to look for those cars. Either way it is 6 passengers not 6 with luggage and to be honest the only way it was fitting in an escalade, some would still have to have suitcases on their laps.
> 
> Down here luxsuvs on lyft and uber are basically the same cars but with lyft must be black
> 
> Either way it will help all drivers if uber and lyft made riders aware that they are getting upgrades so it's more transparent.


When I comes to extra luggage space it's a crapshoot whether you get something with extra cargo space or not. There are Lux suvs without the extra cargo space (2017 4Runner) and suvs only qualifying for Plus/XL that do have the space. (2011 Red Suburan). Even though your best chance of a larger suv is on the lux platforms, a group of six with luggage isn't necessarily trying to cheap out on XL. However, In LA, UberSUV has more limited selection, and it's mostly consist of the largest SUVs on the market.

When I was on vacation in Orlando, most of my XLs were smaller Vans or SUVs with limited cargo room, so when I got someone with a Suburban I got his number and offered him extra to give me and my family a ride to the airport


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

hulksmash said:


> I will agree that if the driver is expected to provide additional services for a Select fare, then the driver should he compensated as Select, but as it is the only requirement is to have a qualifying car.


It's more than that but really that's hardly the point is it. They upgraded the passenger to select without compensating the select driver. That's just the bottom line. Whether or not the driver was willingly driving X fares says nothing about willing to drive select fares at X fare rates, and when Uber upgraded that driver to select that's exactly what they're expecting that select driver to do.

No bueno.



Kodyhead said:


> The only thing that is clear that you hate uber so much that you cannot think clearly lol
> 
> I am not disagreeing with you about a lot of things you said about uber, but it is clear you cannot look at things objectively because of the hate towards uber


Of course you're not disagreeing with a lot of what I'm saying because what I'm saying obviously makes sense.

As for the commentary on my hate towards uber that's really just your opinion, and one you can't even back up given the fact I've never actually stated that I hate uber. Hate is a strong word after all.

So I'll accept that you have good judgment in assessing the value of what I'm saying about uber as correct. The rest I'll disregard since really that opinion wasn't worth mentioning in the first place on a public forum.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> It's more than that but really that's hardly the point is it. They upgraded the passenger to select without compensating the select driver. That's just the bottom line. Whether or not the driver was willingly driving X fares says nothing about willing to drive select fares at X fare rates, and when Uber upgraded that driver to select that's exactly what they're expecting that select driver to do.
> 
> No bueno.
> 
> ...


I am not changing facts, that is what you are doing the driver and rider both accepted and ordered an x it can't be any more simple.

It is because of any of the other issues with uber and lack of trust that is clouding your judgement and I don't trust or like uber either


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> I am not changing facts, that is what you are doing the driver and rider both accepted and ordered an x it can't be any more simple.


Sure they both did exactly just that and then Uber upgraded that X fare to a select drive.

It's really pretty simple. Why are you having such a difficult time following something so on it's face abundantly simple?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> Sure they both did exactly just that and then Uber upgraded that X fare to a select drive.
> 
> It's really pretty simple. Why are you having such a difficult time following something so on it's face abundantly simple?


Again this never would of happened if the x driver didn't accept the x fare it's that simple and you are not understanding this, you are the one making up stuff after this happened


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Again this never would of happened if the x driver didn't accept the x fare it's ...


Again this did happen, and since Uber did upgrade that passenger to a select ride then it needs to compensate that driver for providing that select ride.

Really this isn't rocket science Kodyhead. It's pretty simple.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> Again this did happen, and since Uber did upgrade that passenger to a select ride then it needs to compensate that driver for providing that select ride.
> 
> Really this isn't rocket science Kodyhead. It's pretty simple.


They need to compensate you for the job you accepted. If they sent an X ping and you accepted it than you get paid X rates, what the passenger paid is irrelevant to what you are paid.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> They need to compensate you for the job you accepted.


Yes EXACTLY. And when they upgraded that X fare to a select fare ride and you graciously accepted that upgrade without knowing they upgraded it on your behalf then sure I completely agree with you they need to pay you for that select fare ride you provided that rider.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> Yes EXACTLY. And when they upgraded that X fare to a select fare ride and you graciously accepted that upgrade without knowing they upgraded it on your behalf then sure I completely agree with you they need to pay you for that select fare.


Except you did not accept a Select fare they offered you an X fare what the passenger was offered is between Uber and them, and has no influence on your pay any longer.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

It really is odd that one would see an X ping, accept an X ping, and find a way to think they're entitled to a Select fare. Weird.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Except you did not accept a Select fare they offered you an X fare what the passenger was offered is between Uber and them, and has no influence on your pay any longer.


Yeah, nice try, but not really.

If you are providing a select fare ride, and in this case the driver was, and we know this for a fact because uber told it's rider that they had received an upgrade to select, then that driver deserves, and has earned a select fare, for providing that select fare ride.

That's pretty simple. There's nothing at all complicated about that concept. Compensated for service rendered. Uber offered the upgrade and the driver provided the select service. Eazy Peazy.

No rocket science to slug through here.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> Yeah, nice try, but not really.
> 
> If you are providing a select fare ride, and in this case the driver was, and we know this for a fact because uber told it's rider that they had received an upgrade to select, then that driver deserves, and has earned a select fare, for providing that select fare ride.
> 
> ...


Uber offered you an X fare as the driver and you accepted that fare everything else is noise and irrelevant.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> It really is odd that one would see an X ping, accept an X ping, and find a way to think they're entitled to a Select fare. Weird.


Nothing odd about accepting an X ping, that ping being converted to a select ride by Uber, and expecting to be compensated for the select ride provided to the rider.

Again not rocket science.

What's odd is constantly defending Uber cheating this driver out of the fare to which he was entitled.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have no evidence that they are doing that, however I would not put it past them.


This is just one more reason why it's idiotic for Select drivers to accept X fares. There's absolutely nothing in the contract to protect them from being screwed by Uber.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Wonkytonk said:


> Nothing odd about accepting an X ping, that ping being converted to a select ride by Uber, and expecting to be compensated for the select ride provided to the rider.
> 
> Again not rocket science.
> 
> What's odd is constantly defending Uber cheating this driver out of the fare to which he was entitled.


Converted... LMAO!!!!

Don't accept X pings. Problem solved.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Uber offered you an X fare as the driver and you accepted that fare everything else is noise and irrelevant.


To you sure. I'm not even sure why since you have no skin in the game with the possible exception that you're giving Uber a pass in this unscrupulous behavior, but for most others not really. They offered the upgrade, they need to pay for it since the driver provided that select ride.



UberHammer said:


> This is just one more reason why it's idiotic for Select drivers to accept X fares.


That's really hardly the point.

They provided the select ride Uber promised the rider, they need to get paid for that service, that's the bottom line.



UberHammer said:


> Don't accept X pings. Problem solved.


Glad to see you're accepting it is a problem. Progress; however slow, is a wonderful thing after all.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> To you sure. I'm not even sure why since you have no skin in the game with the possible exception that you're giving Uber a pass in this unscrupulous behavior, but for most others not really. They offered the upgrade, they need to pay for it since the driver provided that select ride.
> 
> That's really hardly the point.
> 
> They provided the select ride Uber promised the rider, they need to get paid for that service, that's the bottom line.


Let us reverse it than by your logic. Let us say that a passenger has ordered a Select ride and they are matched up with you a Select driver. The passenger is notified that their ride has been downgraded and is now an X ride..... Should that lower your compensation being that you as the driver accepted a select trip by your reasoning the trip that you are now providing is an X trip because the passenger was downgraded and you should get an X rate of pay instead of select.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Let us reverse it than by your logic.


Lets stick with what actually happened.

The driver accepted an X fare most likely due to lack of select fares, perhaps because uber is providing free x fare upgrades to select at the expense of select drivers, but I digress, the rider is then told they they've received a "free" upgrade to a select fare, and that that upgrade is free to the rider, but not to uber since they just upgraded that fare from X to select, and now Uber has to either charge that rider for that upgrade, which realistically it's not going to do since they just informed that rider the upgrade was free, in which case they have to pay that select driver the select fare it promised its rider, and that select driver provided that rider.

Again not rocket science here. Pretty simple, no need to invent alternate scenarios. The truth of the current situation is enough.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> Lets stick with what actually happened.


No, because what you are saying makes no sense at all! If you suppose that Uber should be able to change the class of service that you have agreed to accept as the driver, than it also follows that they could change that class of service as they saw fit up or down. It is not rocket science as you like to point out, you should get paid for the level of service that you as the driver agreed to provide, what Uber and the passenger have going on is between them.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> No, because what you are saying makes no sense at all! If you suppose that Uber should be able to change the class of service ...


Your verbiage here to me seems deliberately awkward and allows a lot of wiggle room. I am not suggesting that Uber "*should* be able to change" anything. I am directly stating that in this case they actually did change the level of service, and what's more we know they changed the level of service because they told the rider that they received a free upgrade to select service over uber X service.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> Your verbiage here to me seems deliberately awkward and allows a lot of wiggle room. I am not suggesting that Uber "*should* be able to change" anything. I am directly stating that in this case they actually did change the level of service, and what's more we know they changed the level of service because they told the rider that they received a free upgrade to select service over uber X service.


And if they changed the level of service for the rider down to X, should you receive X compensation even though your agreement with Uber was for Select? It is one and the same, either Ubers agreement is with you concerning what level of compensation you should receive or it is not. At one time your pay was linked to what the passenger was paying but that is no longer the case.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> No, because what you are saying makes no sense at all!


Also, and just as a side note Uberfunitis, you don't get to change the facts of what happened. Uber did that shit. Just accept it and move on.

Why you keep trying to defend uber here is beyond me.



Uberfunitis said:


> And if they changed the level of service for the rider down to X, should you receive X compensation even though your agreement with Uber was for Select?


We can discuss that when that's actually a thing. In this case it's not so I see no point in addressing it over what actually did happen -- Uber upgrading an X fare to Select, and not paying the driver for the select fare.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> Also, and just as a side note Uberfunitis, you don't get to change the facts of what happened. Uber did that shit. Just accept it and move on.
> 
> Why you keep trying to defend uber here is beyond me.
> 
> We can discuss that when that's actually a thing. In this case it's not so I see no point in addressing it over what actually did happen -- Uber upgrading an X fare to Select, and not paying the driver for the select fare.


Good luck with that, you are only entitled to what you have agreed to with Uber what Uber has cooked up with a passenger has no impact on the pay that you are entitled to.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Good luck with that, you are only entitled to what you have agreed to with Uber ...


Wrong. You are entitled to compensation for the level of service you provide. If you provide select service you're entitled to compensation for that level of service. And we know that this driver provided that level of service because Uber upgraded that rider to that level of service. Uber doesn't get to upgrade the level of service without compensating the driver for the level of service they're committing that driver to providing. To think otherwise is just simply wrong-headed thinking.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> Wrong. You are entitled to compensation for the level of service you provide. If you provide select service you're entitled to compensation for that level of service. And we know that this driver provided that level of service because Uber upgraded that rider to that level of service. Uber doesn't get to upgrade the level of service without compensating the driver for the level of service they're committing that driver to providing. To think otherwise is just simply wrong-headed thinking.


I look forward to seeing the lawsuit in the news, I doubt very seriously that you will have any luck at all but good luck in your endeavors in securing what you believe that you are entitled to, I certainly do not see that you are entitled to what you believe you are, but who knows prove me wrong.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> It's more than that but really that's hardly the point is it. They upgraded the passenger to select without compensating the select driver. That's just the bottom line. Whether or not the driver was willingly driving X fares says nothing about willing to drive select fares at X fare rates, and when Uber upgraded that driver to select that's exactly what they're expecting that select driver to do.


By sheer definition any low tier fare completed in a car that qualifies for a higher service can be considered an upgraded ride, like when a rider gets a Select car for the price of X or a Black for the price of Select. Uber can't guarantee free upgrades ahead of time since there is no guarantee any Select drivers will be available to take X rides ahead of time.

What Uber is really saying to the riders is "Hey, your assigned driver happens to drive a Select car , but has agreed to drive you for X rates" which is the truth. However Uber decides to spin it, it doesn't change what really happened.

The ones really to blame are Select drivers willing to drive base fare X. They are their own worst enemy. If none of them were doing it, then Uber would have to upgrade the riders at their own expense, or make the riders do it. But in the absence of a market willing to pay for Select, they have to take what's offered or keep waiting.

From a Select drivers perspective, what is the difference between an X fare where Uber doesn't mention what is already true about the ride vs the same fare where Uber does?



Wonkytonk said:


> Wrong. You are entitled to compensation for the level of service you provide. If you provide select service you're entitled to compensation for that level of service. And we know that this driver provided that level of service because Uber upgraded that rider to that level of service. Uber doesn't get to upgrade the level of service without compensating the driver for the level of service they're committing that driver to providing. To think otherwise is just simply wrong-headed thinking.


Who said anything about providing any level or service? You are only required to provide an upgraded car to be considered Select


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> I look forward to seeing the lawsuit in the news, I doubt very seriously that you will have any luck at all but good luck in your endeavors in securing what you believe that you are entitled to, I certainly do not see that you are entitled to what you believe you are, but who knows prove me wrong.


Actually this isn't my post. This didn't happen to me but I do agree with the OP that they should have been compensated for the select ride uber committed them to, and which they provided.

I'm not sure how pervasive this practice is with Uber, and remember I have stated that I believe this includes Uber drivers sporting newer vehicles which Uber is sending VIP riders over non-newer vehicles, and they're doing that as a driver non-compensated upgrade of sorts for VIP riders as well.

While I get that if you don't accept the easier situation - that select drivers should be paid select fares when uber upgrades their x fares to select to riders, then I'm pretty sure you're never going to accept that offering newer vehicles as a VIP upgrade should be properly compensated as an upgrade to drivers since they're selling those newer vehicles as an upgrade.

The first has enough merit to warrant a legal case on it's own, the two together are a slam dunk case, but we'll never know until a firm takes up the case. And lets face it it's not like Uber is winning a lot of legal cases. And that sort of says a lot about the company actually.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

It seems like the real issue is that you offered your select vehicle for x prices.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Skepticaldriver said:


> It seems like the real issue is that you offered your select vehicle for x prices.


Or the more likely scenario that Uber cheated this driver out of a select fare to which Uber promised its rider, and committed this driver to provding.

But you know, your mileage may vary on interpreting the facts.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Its so simple. Select drivers take x a lot because else theres not rnough rides to satiate them. All that happened was uber packaged that scenario differently when presenting it to the rider. Its as if op thought that no matter what types of rides he accepted, he thought that since he was in a select car that hed be paid select rates for everything. Jesus. If only.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Its so simple. Select drivers take x a lot because else theres not rnough rides to satiate them. All that happened was uber packaged that scenario differently when presenting it to the rider. Its as if op thought that no matter what types of rides he accepted, he thought that since he was in a select car that hed be paid select rates for everything. Jesus. If only.


I agree that the paramount things to most riders is the length of time it takes to get a ride, and complete the ride, driver ratings pale in comparison to those.

But in this case uber can package the rides any way they choose but as soon as they package that ride as an upgraded service they need to compensate the driver to the level of service they packaged that upgrade to.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> I agree that the paramount things to most riders is the length of time it takes to get a ride, and complete the ride, driver ratings pale in comparison to those.
> 
> But in this case uber can package the rides any way they choose but as soon as they package that ride as an upgraded service they need to compensate the driver to the level of service they packaged that upgrade to.


I don't remember reading anything explicitly about upgrades in our TOS where do you get that this change of compensation from what was initially agreed to is required?


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't remember reading anything explicitly about upgrades in our TOS where do you get that this change of compensation from what was initially agreed to is required?


Service A=X Service B=Y Service C=W
Srivce A is the lowest rate. Service B is the second lowest rate, and Service C is the highest level rate.
If A driver is providing Service C level service they need to be compensated for Service C work, and not either Service A, or Service B. So that if, oh I don't know, Uber takes a Service C level technician who agree to do Service A level work and then promises their customer that that service provider will do their Service C level work for free then they need to compensate that serivice level C worker for the Service C level work they're committing that service provider to do.

Or in a much easier way to understand this if Uber commits a driver to select level service they need to pay that driver for select level service, and we know they did that because they promised the rider they received an upgrade to that level of service.

Listen you can twist and turn this a million and one different ways to try to avoid the specifics of this case and it all boils down to the same simple facts select level service was promised, and delivered, and uber needs to pay for it.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> Service A=X Service B=Y Service C=W
> Srivce A is the lowest rate. Service B is the second lowest rate, and Service C is the highest level rate.
> If A driver is providing Service C level service they need to be compensated for Service C work, and not either Service A, or Service B. So that if, oh I don't know, Uber takes a Service C level technician who agree to do Service A level work and then promises their customer that that service provider will do their Service C level work for free then they need to compensate that serivice level C worker for the Service C level work they're committing that service provider to do.
> 
> ...


I here what you are saying, disagree with it but still..... My question is where in the contract do you get that you are entitled to anything other than the level of service that you agreed to provide. Just because Uber tells a customer whatever BS marketing lie they want does not mean that their service agreement with you has changed in any way.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> I here what you are saying, disagree with it but still..... My question is where in the contract do you get that you are entitled to anything other than the level of service that you agreed to provide. Just because Uber tells a customer whatever BS marketing lie they want does not mean that their service agreement with you has changed in any way.


Common sense really, but above that Uber doesn't get to change the terms on a whim. They can't summarily decide to commit an independent contractor to select service and pay them X rates.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> Common sense really, but above that Uber doesn't get to change the terms on a whim. They can't summarily decide to commit an independent contractor to select service and pay them X rates.


we go round and round but uber did not commit you to any change in your service, you are still providing X service in a Select vehicle just as you already agreed to. What Uber tells the passenger did not change in any way the service that you actually agreed to provide.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Wonkytonk said:


> Common sense really, but above that *Uber doesn't get to change the terms on a whim*. They can't summarily decide to commit an independent contractor to select service and pay them X rates.


Contracts rarely, if ever, get changed on a whim.

The contract of the ride was determined when the rider requested an X ride, Uber presented the ride to the driver as a X ride, and the driver accepted an X ride.

At that point all that is needed to fulfill the contract is for the driver to use the car they have registered with Uber to pickup the pax and take them to their destination.

Uber could tell the rider that it's now called a "Super Happy Terrific Party Ride" and it wouldn't change the contract at all.

It takes a lot more than Uber calling the ride something different for the contract to change, unless the contract states that Uber calling it something different executes a change in the contract.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> we go round and round but uber did not commit you to any change in your service, you are still providing X service


Seriously stop personalizing this towards me I'm not the original poster, just someone who acknowledges the point the OP is making that they should be compensated for the service uber promised the rider and the driver delivered. Seriously it's just that simple.

I'm amazed you keep trying to make it more complicated to avoid culpability for uber. I mean what's that all about really.



UberHammer said:


> Contracts rarely, if ever, get changed on a whim.


Yeah I would tend to agree with apparently the exception of uber here changing the terms of the drive for the driver and the rider, from X to select without paying the select driver for the select drive.

Pity that. Why are you having such a difficult time understanding how simple this is, do you love Uber so much you feel the compulsive need to defend them the way you keep doing? Just curious. I mean you obviously have every right to keep defending them the way you're doing, I just find it odd is all.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Wonkytonk said:


> Why are you having such a difficult time understanding how simple this is, do you love Uber so much you feel the compulsive need to defend them the way you keep doing? Just curious. I mean you obviously have every right to keep defending them the way you're doing, I just find it odd is all.


Because there's already a good list of bullcrap that Uber does to drivers. Adding something ridiculous to that list like this doesn't help the list remain credible. Outsiders who see this complaint would conclude Uber drivers are just stupid.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> Because there's already a good list of bullcrap that Uber does to drivers. Adding something ridiculous to that list like this doesn't help the list remain credible. Outsiders who see this complaint would conclude Uber drivers are just stupid.


Well I mean I think most reasonable people would add this to the list of uber bs, but not you. Why?



UberHammer said:


> Outsiders who see this complaint would conclude Uber drivers are just stupid.


That's your interpretation sure, but it's most likely not the the case. I think most reasonable readers would agree with the OP against Uber here. I think non-tipping uber riders think uber drivers complaining about not being tipped by them are whiners, well a large subset do I suspect, but mostly I think people are fairly reasonable when presented with the facts. A non-tipper can be turned over to a tipper when presented with the facts of driving. Problem is a lot of drivers don't think to try, or fear being down rated, but that's beside the point.
What you believe riders might believe about uber drivers is beside the point here.
Uber promised a select drive, and a select drive was provided, but then uber didn't pay the driver for that select drive. That's just wrong anyway any reasonable person would look at that.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Don't forget all the other posters in this thread who have disagreed with you.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> Don't forget all the other posters in this thread who have disagreed with you.


That's an argument based on numbers not fact. It's fallacious argumentation. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argumentum_ad_populum
If the driver provided what they were committed to providing by uber, and promised to be provided by uber - A select ride - then that rider deserves to be fairly compensated for that select ride.

Please tell me why you think a select ride shouldn't be compensated at select ride rates?



UberHammer said:


> Don't forget all the other posters in this thread who have disagreed with you.


Also for the sake of clarity how many was that?


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> True statement.


True, true,true.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

unPat said:


> Uber gave me X ping and passenger told me they ordered Select. It shows as X on my app and Uber select on passenger.


Oh c'mon, Uber wouldn't do that. (sarcasm).

I was the fortunate recipient last night of a ping I received at 1.9 POOL. I click and accepted it at that rate. I ran the ride, and get the slap in the face of a base rate POOL that paid me $3.58. I contacted support through a help email, and they proceed to explain to me that SURGE is paid in real time, and not based on what the heat map was showing, I replied back in so many words, ""no shit Sherlock". They proceed to tell me what the SURGE will look like on the request screen, with the the number at the bottom of the plate or circle. "No shit Sherlock", again, and told them that is exactly what I saw, and they do not have to patronize me with their bullshit. I went on to call them CHEATERS, and that I want to be paid for the SURGE that popped up in the ping. The asshats did not respond.

Shortly after that, around bar close time around the Orland Park/Tinley Park area, surge was popping up here and there, all over. It also included Oak Forest and Palos area popping here and there. They start shooting me stacked pings while on a ride, and keep sending me base rate X and Pool rides. I turned off new requests, and go offline to regroup after the drop off of the pax on the ride I was on. Of course the map was void of any surge nearby, by then. I decided to pull into Petey's II 's empty lot at 2:15 am and read some emails and UP.net to see if the surge pops with my app turned off. Sure enough in 10-15 minutes it is popping 2.0-3.0, and I am pretty much in dead center of the surge on the heat map, but it was darker red just a slight bit north and east of Petey's II, so I pulled out and was going to head in that direction, and toward Black Sheep at 8800 W. 159th. I slide my app on as I turn, and I immediately received a base rate X ride. I "No Thanksed" it, and 10 seconds later I receive a 2.4 X request. I told Uber in a help email that they are lowlifes and that they
are DESPICABLE. Fook you UBER!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NoPooPool said:


> Oh c'mon, Uber wouldn't do that. (sarcasm).
> 
> I was the fortunate recipient last night of a ping I received at 1.9 POOL. I click and accepted it at that rate. I ran the ride, and get the slap in the face of a base rate POOL that paid me $3.58. I contacted support through a help email, and they proceed to explain to me that SURGE is paid in real time, and not based on what the heat map was showing, I replied back in so many words, ""no shit Sherlock". They proceed to tell me what the SURGE will look like on the request screen, with the the number at the bottom of the plate or circle. "No shit Sherlock", again, and told them that is exactly what I saw, and they do not have to patronize me with their bullshit. I went on to call them CHEATERS, and that I want to be paid for the SURGE that popped up in the ping. The asshats did not respond.
> 
> Shortly after that, around bar close time around the Orland Park/Tinley Park area, surge was popping up here and there, all over. It also included Oak Forest and Palos area popping here and there. They start shooting me stacked pings while on a ride, and keep sending me base rate X and Pool rides. I turned off new requests, and go offline to regroup after the drop off of the pax on the ride I was on. Of course the map was void of any surge nearby, by then. I decided to pull into Petey's II 's empty lot at 2:15 am and read some emails and UP.net to see if the surge pops with my app turned off. Sure enough in 10-15 minutes it is popping 2.0-3.0, and I am pretty much in dead center of the surge on the heat map, but it was darker red just a slight bit north and east of Pety's II. I pull out and was going to head toward Black Sheep at 8800 W. 159th. I slide my app on as I turn, and I immediately received a base rate X ride. I "No Thanksed" it, and 10 seconds later I receive a 2.4 X request. I told Uber in an help email that they are lowlifes and that rather are DESPICABLE. Fook you UBER!


 Hello! the universal rule is, you always have to skip the first 2 requests. They do this all the time with me. I don't know why they think we are so stupid. The other night I was doing a 3 streak CRB. I accepted the first one right as the bars were about to get out. I've been driving for 3 years. so I'm very well aware of how the surge works. Anyways they tried backing me up requests at 1.2 + 1.3, thinking I would be desperate enough for that extra $10, I'd accept them . I ignored them, dropped off my passenger and of course the home screen comes up with no surging going on at all. I closed out the app and brought it back up. When it reloaded, it was surging at 2.7 to a 3.0. No way!! scumbags


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Zebonkey said:


> Let me get it straight:
> The rider requested UberX, the driver accepted UberX on his Select vehicle, because he has that option open, then Uber lets the rider know, that he is getting a Select vehicle for the price of UberX.
> Pays the driver for X, of course, because the driver accepted it as X.
> Where is the problem here?
> ...


No, not so "simple" in the Chicago market in the south, west , and southwest suburban area. If I did not turn on to receive X/Pool requests besides Select, I would be lucky to receive maybe one or two Select requests in an 8-10 hour shift. I can tell you the ONLY ONE I received on both Friday night 3/30 and Sat. night 3/31, both riders on each request cancelled within the first 40 seconds of my accepting and starting to drive toward the pax. WTF?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I get this and it's really shady that Uber is doing this.
> I would be pissed to
> 
> What I don't get is how Uber can tell a pax that they can get a select vehicle. How can they be so sure you're going to accept?


Pretty sure he isn't the only SELECT car



Zebonkey said:


> Let me get it straight:
> The rider requested UberX, the driver accepted UberX on his Select vehicle, because he has that option open, then Uber lets the rider know, that he is getting a Select vehicle for the price of UberX.
> Pays the driver for X, of course, because the driver accepted it as X.
> Where is the problem here?
> ...


You don't know that's what happened. Since Uber ultimately paid him the SELECT rate, it's clearly NOT what happened


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

0183 said:


> I picked up a rider last night and the rider asked me about my Mercedes C300 and what UBER SELECT wss. I told him then he told me that when he went to select the ride on the app it told him that he could request a UBER SELECT for the same price as the UBER X. It did not give him the chance to choose UBER SELECT and pay more... After the ride I looked at the trip details and UBER paid me the standard UBER X rates. So basically UBER is using my premium vehicle to make riders happy and screwing me out of being able to get the higher rates of UBER SELECT. I called and they reimbursed me at the UBER SELECT rates but this is very shady and I wanted you to be aware of it. They do not even tell the driver this is happening I would have had no clue unless the rider told me what happened on his side. The support person told me that if I wanted to file a complaint that I would have to go to the HUB here in Portland because it is a local promo for riders.


quit crying and do the job...you ain't special


----------



## 0183 (Feb 28, 2018)

Haha. Thank you for you helpful input.

I just got invited to this:
*Hi Eric, this is your order confirmation for State of Portland presentation + Dinner*
Organized by Uber

I registered and I am going to ask them about this.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

0183 said:


> Haha. Thank you for you helpful input.
> 
> I just got invited to this:
> *Hi Eric, this is your order confirmation for State of Portland presentation + Dinner*
> ...


 We had a gentleman from the Denver Forum that went to the hub here for a Roundtable discussion. Everything he asked the manager about, the manager acted completely surprised by and said that was the first he was hearing about it. Riiiiight . Don't forget they get sent to paid evasion training


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

unPat said:


> You are not wrong .
> View attachment 209952
> View attachment 209951


Yup.. they can't say "hey we got a driver who was desperate enough to to drive you in his/her Select car, AND they are subsidizing the ride at THEIR own Expense, NOT Yours!"

They can't say all that, so this is the next best thing.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I've seen this message as a passenger. I was searching for X and happened to get a select.

Question is did you have X disabled and you still got an X ride? If so that's shady. If you accepted an X ride then it's just Uber telling the passenger your car is awesome.

Which might be good! The passenger sees what select is like and maybe they will pay extra for it by selecting SELECT next time.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

henrygates said:


> I've seen this message as a passenger. I was searching for X and happened to get a select.
> 
> Question is did you have X disabled and you still got an X ride? If so that's shady. If you accepted an X ride then it's just Uber telling the passenger your car is awesome.
> 
> Which might be good! The passenger sees what select is like and maybe they will pay extra for it by selecting SELECT next time.


No fübr benefits from this. Think about it... you just got dropped off at the airport in a $64,000 Suburban for $8.24 at 4 in the morning minus the $5.00 credit they gave for for making up a complaint about your last driver. Don't you think you're going to continue to use the service because of this?? Of course you are except your next experience won't be as good as this but you'll complain and get another $5.00 taken off the next ride.
Don't feel bad, Fübr has only lost $4 Billion the first quarter of this year.

#fubrn


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

henrygates said:


> I've seen this message as a passenger. I was searching for X and happened to get a select.
> 
> Question is did you have X disabled and you still got an X ride? If so that's shady. If you accepted an X ride then it's just Uber telling the passenger your car is awesome.
> 
> Which might be good! The passenger sees what select is like and maybe they will pay extra for it by selecting SELECT next time.


Doubtful.


----------



## Doggies (Apr 29, 2018)

I’m in Sydney and it’s the same deal here. They are trying to push Select, so randomly provide pax an upgrade with no benefit to the driver. Dodgy.
I have just asked them to show me where I agreed to provide a Select service to a pax who is not actually paying for it.


----------

